# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  The gang

## Gail

Just some tib-bits of info and pic of my amphibian friends.
This is Morph, since gender is unknow at this time. Raised from a tad earlier this year
This is Runway. Neighbors works at airfield and found this little one on the airfield.
Rufus and some of the tiny toads.
Striker, so name because it will strike at anything, even a finger, Morph and one to be released later this summer.
Top is Laurel (f), bottom left Willow (m) and to the right is Sassafras (f). River my large female was released over the weekend. She was raised from tad last year but was never content being locked up in a viv so she got her freedom. We have several grays in the yard, you can hear them call at night.

----------


## Lynn

> Just some tib-bits of info and pic of my amphibian friends.
> This is Morph, since gender is unknow at this time. Raised from a tad earlier this year
> This is Runway. Neighbors works at airfield and found this little one on the airfield.
> Rufus and some of the tiny toads.
> Striker, so name because it will strike at anything, even a finger, Morph and one to be released later this summer.
> Top is Laurel (f), bottom left Willow (m) and to the right is Sassafras (f). River my large female was released over the weekend. She was raised from tad last year but was never content being locked up in a viv so she got her freedom. We have several grays in the yard, you can hear them call at night.


Gail , They are great.  :Joyous:  Thank's for sharing.
"Runway" what a great name!
Lynn

----------


## Gail

Morph decided to come up for a soak today.  I hate this time of year, 7 toads underground waiting for spring to arrive.  Morph and Rufus come up about once every 3 weeks for a soak and maybe a roach or two.

----------


## Lynn

> Morph decided to come up for a soak today.  I hate this time of year, 7 toads underground waiting for spring to arrive.  Morph and Rufus come up about once every 3 weeks for a soak and maybe a roach or two.



Hi Gail,
Yuck-right ? It's a long wait !
Cute photos. You need to put alarms on them  :Big Grin: 

Hope all is well!
Lynn

----------


## Gail

Lynn,
All is great here.  And they actually have little alarms.  They do this little whistle sound the night before they come up.  It's a riot.....crazy toads.

----------


## Gail

Is spring around the corner?!?!  Morph AND Rufus up and about this weekend.



Morph always looks pissed, and Rufus.........well he always has that whadayawant look on his face.  I love the Fowlers.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

They look great Gail!! Nearly grown up huh?

----------


## Gail

Pretty much, Morph is a 2012 spring tad, Rufus is a 2011 spring tad.


> They look great Gail!! Nearly grown up huh?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Pretty much, Morph is a 2012 spring tad, Rufus is a 2011 spring tad.


You planning to release them all?

----------


## mchell43

Great pics , lovely guys you have there.  :Smile:

----------

IrishRonin

----------


## Gail

There's 7 in all but will release some this spring.  I'm going to wait and see who does well in captivity.  I had one female that all she did was hide and bang up against the glass and when I would put my hand in the viv she would charge me, she was released.   Rufus is a keeper, he's a sweetie, the rest.....we'll have to wait and see.

----------


## Gail

Big Red popped up this morning, haven't seen her in months.  Put her in a warm soak and she attempted to strike at a roach, but I guess she's not quite up to it yet.  And she's got that good ol' Southern Toad attitude don't mess with me.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

I am so glad to see someone in NC taking such good care of the toad and frog population. 
I am in Raleigh and in the 16 years of living here I only seen a handful of toads and bullfrogs.
I don't even see dead ones in the road (thank good ness.)  

This spring I plan on going to my old stomping grounds in Aiken SC and getting a bunch of tadys 
and bring them up and raise them to at least 1 year toadlets and release as many as I can.

----------


## Gail

I may be bias, but Rufus is the cuties Fowlers toad ever.

----------


## Gail

Some times you just have to say "NO".........but not this time.  I picked these 2 up over the weekend at a pet shop.  Went looking for WTF, but couldn't resist them since I already had a wonder planted tank going strong for over 2 years, perfect residents for this 20 gallon.  So now I have 2 frog vivs, 1 toad viv, and one huge Garter snake cage all in the living room....gives new meaning to "living" room.

----------


## Gail

I love to see a fat little belly pushed up on the glass.  Frog I
Keeping and eye on me while I clean the glass Frog II
Exploring new surroundings Frog II

----------


## Gail

Turns out Frog I is a male.  TJ just called me into the living room, "somethings make a noise in that tank"  Yup, throad all puffed out, but didn't get to hear him, dang it.


> I love to see a fat little belly pushed up on the glass.  Frog I
> Keeping and eye on me while I clean the glass Frog II
> Exploring new surroundings Frog II

----------


## deeishealthy

CUTE!!  No wonder you couldn't resist them.  What are they?

----------


## Gail

American Green Tree Frogs. They are native to us and I see tons of them when we go to Pettigrew State Park in NC, and in Cheraw State Park S.C. during mating season it's almost deafening.

----------


## Gail

The wait is OVER!!  Neighbor emailed me at work yesterday......Petco in G'boro has Whites Tree Frog.  I called, and a few hours later, well, let me just show you.


They had the bigger one for over a month & it was housed with about 10 small ones.  Right now I have them in separate tanks, since the little ones might let lost in the big tank.  All are eating, soaking, pooping and seem to adjusting well to life in the Hill House.  They are just CRAZY CUTE!!!!

----------


## Gail

Ok, I know I haven't had them but what, a day and a half, but I'm already concerned about the leaders behavior, which is the big one.  At this point I refer to them as The Three Amigos until sex is determined.  So, like I said the leader does not hang out on top like most tree frogs do, stays more to the bottom of the viv.  Eating well, soaking, I haven't seen poop yet from this one, but at Petco all poop was well formed.  All three are very alert and OH MY GOSH, personality galore in each one.  Could the viv be to heavily planted?  Temps range in degrees from 68 on bottom to 80 on top, humidity ranges from 50-70%.  I also don't see much jumping and hopping around, more like stalking through the undergrowth in a kinda creepy looking way.  I'm used to gray & green tree frogs that hop all over the glass & leap from branch to plant, so is this normal for WTF?  I also feed them in a separte container, no free running feeders in the viv.  I hope to get them to tong feed once they get comfortable in their new home.

The leader is behind a piece of cork bark on the bottom, in the back of the viv.
Looks healthy and alert to me.

----------


## Lynn

Gail, this thread has great information, Thanks for sharing.
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Gail

Thanks Lynn.  It's just so much easier to track things when I can keep it all on one thread, that is unless an emergency comes up (hope that doesn't happen).  But I'm still waiting for someone to chime in on the staying close to the ground thing.

----------


## Gail

Names have been chosen.
Shadrack, the largest of the group
Meshack (top) & Abendnego
And I pulled a few of the plants from the viv, and Shadrack is starting to hang out on the upper part now on the plants and walls.  I also offered him, and I say him because last night when I offered a wax worm by tongs he opened his mouth and made a sound like a baby crying, & did this 3 times???  He also made other little noises when I was in the viv.  Not sure what it was all about, but when I set the worm on a leaf he went for it.

----------


## Gail

Having fecal done on all 3 Whites Tree Frog.  They have smelly runny poop, now I got one of the those stress frog headaches while waiting to hear back from the Vet.   I will NEVER buy critters from a pet store again, sticking with breeders only or ones I raise from tads.   Also Frog II (AGTF) died last night, also had runny poop.

----------


## Lindsey

Hi Gail,
Great thread!  It looks like we may have white's from the same breeder?  I'm in New Mexico, but also purchased mine from PetCo.  And as you saw earlier, Freckles has little white spots similar to yours!
I'm so happy to see that these babes are in your hands!  So one of your AGTF had runny poo also?  I'm so sorry to hear of his passing, so sad  :Frown: 
I'm sure whatever is going on, your frogs will be well cared for.  I hope the prognosis is promising.
Also, my white's (purchased from PetCo, looks like your babies) had one very small solid poo last night, but when I got home today and changed the water dish I found a small poo surrounded with white translucent mucous.  I'm going to get a fecal done on her next BM. 
Best wishes with your frogs, they are so cute!  And your toads are so cool, love the attitude!

----------


## Gail

I just got the results back from the Vet.  The WTF are full of worms, bactieria, fungus and mites.  I'm done with amphibians!!  Headed back to Petco.

----------


## Lindsey

> I just got the results back from the Vet.  The WTF are full of worms, bactieria, fungus and mites.  I'm done with amphibians!!  Headed back to Petco.


Oh dear!  That's terrible  :Frown: 
Are you returning the frogs?  Or are you just going to give them a piece of your mind?
what do you mean fungus and mites?  On their skin or internally?
What is the treatment plan?

----------


## Gail

I stopped myself from going today, I probably would have ended up in jail if I went.  I am going to talk to them and take along the report and I'm going to be treating the frogs.  If I took them back they would just kill them.  First of all I had to completely tear down the viv and throw away EVERYTHING, that was a chuck of money right there.  They are in a 10 gallon with unbleached paper towel on the bottom, a water dish, one branch and one plastic plant that I can boil out each day.  They are NOT happy campers right now.  I'm not sure what the med are, it just says compounded medication.  I give one drop on the back and repeat in 2 weeks, and everything is internal.  Then we'll test fecal again on March 22.  He pulled it from 2 fecal samples.  I'm going to email them to find out exactly what “compounded” consists of.  It smells real strong of chemicals.

----------


## Lynn

> I stopped myself from going today, I probably would have ended up in jail if I went.  I am going to talk to them and take along the report and I'm going to be treating the frogs.  If I took them back they would just kill them.  First of all I had to completely tear down the viv and throw away EVERYTHING, that was a chuck of money right there.  They are in a 10 gallon with unbleached paper towel on the bottom, a water dish, one branch and one plastic plant that I can boil out each day.  They are NOT happy campers right now.  I'm not sure what the med are, it just says compounded medication.  I give one drop on the back and repeat in 2 weeks, and everything is internal.  Then we'll test fecal again on March 22.  He pulled it from 2 fecal samples.  I'm going to email them to find out exactly what “compounded” consists of.  It smells real strong of chemicals.


Oh Gail,
I'm so sorry,
You took them all to the vet? 
Or did fecals on all of them.
I don't understand. Do don't you have the name of the medication?
Let me know how things go.

Just remember one thing. YOU have them.
Think of the outcome if it were not you ! 
Poor babies  :Frown:

----------


## Heather

Hi Gail. I'm so glad you're having them treated. I hope they stay strong for you. Thank goodness you took them home. 
It sure is a hassle to take apart, clean, and rebuild a tank, ugh! They should have to cover the vet bill and the medication cost, at least. 

Praying they hang on for you while you heal them.

----------


## Lindsey

Gail  :Frown: 
I agree, PetCo should pay the vet bill, you've had the darlings for only one week  :Frown: 
Thank everything that's good that these babies have you as their caregiver....
I hope they pull through also.  They're eating?

----------


## Gail

*Lynn*, did fecal on all of them and I think it's a combination of meds.  The Vet is not an amphibian specialist, just a regular Vet, but he does call around for information and help.  I'm going to contact them on Monday for a break down of what this stuff.  I thought it would say on the bottle or I feel sad for the other babies that may still be at Petco.  

*Well they made it through the night so the meds didn't kill them.*

*Heather*, the Vet bill isn't bad, it's the $180 I put into the tank that really (GRRRR) makes me mad.  They gave me a special price on fecal tests, buy 2 get one free.  And thanks for the prayer, it's pretty much in HIS hands now.

*Bolisnide*, the two little lima beans are hunting and eating, Shadrack, well I haven't seen him eat yet, going to weigh him tomorrow.

----------


## Lynn

Hi Gail,
So glad to read they had a good night!!  :Triumphant: 

I know the $$$ It can get very expensive.
I have to replace all my emergence meds! Yikes

Please keep us posted.
Lynn

----------


## Gail

Now I need some ideas for a non-planted tank.  And yes, this WILL be updated.

----------


## Gail

*Fecal results*.  I was trying to find more info on this hard to read list from the vet office and really can't find much.  I asked for a detailed list of the results to take to Petco, but what I'm trying to decipher from the Dr's handwriting is this:  *Strongyles (vanuvc), Mites, Giardia like protozoans*.  Over the phone he said something about fungal and bacterial, but nothing mentioned on the handwritten list.

----------


## Lynn

> *Fecal results*.  I was trying to find more info on this hard to read list from the vet office and really can't find much.  I asked for a detailed list of the results to take to Petco, but what I'm trying to decipher from the Dr's handwriting is this:  *Strongyles (vanuvc), Mites, Giardia like protozoans*.  Over the phone he said something about fungal and bacterial, but nothing mentioned on the handwritten list.


Can you take pic /  writing.
Heather and I are very used to reading MD's  "messy" handwriting!  :Big Grin: 
*Do this ONLY  if you can keep doc's name private, though!*

Don't know ---just throwing some stuff out there:
Nematodes  or  Rhabdias (strongyloid worms) ?
 mites (Trombiculids) ?
 It these are some of the bugs they have. My goodness - they are sick little babies !!!!!
Once they get these bugs---- their immune system is so depressed the fungal stuff is secondary !

I'm so glad you have them !!!!

----------


## Gail

Once they're done with the meds and every one is healthy I'm going to get them on probiatics.

----------


## Lynn

Yes , I think she is treating what I posted above. I think???? - try my best

Giardia, worth reading
http://www.biovir.com/Images/pdf027.pdf

Gail, use gloves, good hand-washing !!!!!!!

Were the these guys ever kept w/ any wild caught frogs?

----------


## Gail

I don't know, they told me they were c/b frogs but I highly doubt that considering their condition. And yes, I've been washing hands and using disposable gloves.  I will NEVER buy from a pet store again, only reputable breeders.

----------


## Lindsey

Wow  :Frown: 
Sounds so intense!  For such little babies, this is terrible.
I'm going to do a fecal on my new arrival as mine came from petco also, I'll let you know what they find.  I'm curious if all the babies were shipped already infected, or if it was contracted at petco...
Also, I must admit, I have NOT been really cautious when cleaning water bowls.  I clean the baby's then go on to clean the adult white's and then the red-eye's.  I hope I didn't cross contaminate anything.  I DO wash my hands in between.  Maybe I should have fecals done on all my frogs...

Gail, I'm so glad you didn't return the frogs!  You're right, they would have died.
You are an angel.

----------


## Gail

I REALLY hope you have healthy ones.  Going out to buy a steam cleaner now since I have to clean everything in their tank daily.  Watch for runny smelly poop. 


> Wow 
> Sounds so intense!  For such little babies, this is terrible.
> I'm going to do a fecal on my new arrival as mine came from petco also, I'll let you know what they find.  I'm curious if all the babies were shipped already infected, or if it was contracted at petco...
> Also, I must admit, I have NOT been really cautious when cleaning water bowls.  I clean the baby's then go on to clean the adult white's and then the red-eye's.  I hope I didn't cross contaminate anything.  I DO wash my hands in between.  Maybe I should have fecals done on all my frogs...
> 
> Gail, I'm so glad you didn't return the frogs!  You're right, they would have died.
> You are an angel.

----------


## Gail

The Vets reply is:

 Hi Miss Hill. Sorry of the lack of information going home with you. The medication is Ivomec.  The fecals were positive for various stongeloids, giarda, and mites. Please let me know if you have any other questions.


Really doesn't help me know exactly what they found but at least I have something to show Petco.

----------


## Lynn

Good gracious Gail,  Poor babies!! 
Thanks to you .........*they will get better! * 
I wonder if you could make Petco   :Disgust:   pay the vet bill?

----------


## Gail

I hope so Lynn, I really hope they make it through this.


> Good gracious Gail,  Poor babies!! 
> Thanks to you .........*they will get better! * 
> I wonder if you could make Petco    pay the vet bill?

----------


## bill

Gail, i am so sorry to hear about your froggies  :Frown:  they are in excellent hands now, so much better than petco. Sadly, it's hit or miss with chain stores. I think their employees are instructed to say everything is c.b. because they know no one will buy w.c. I give you a LOT of credit for your restraint, i would have been yelling and screaming at the manger long ago. But i am not a patient person when it comes to this stuff. 

It really sucks that you had to tear the viv down because of it, but vivs can be rebuilt, frogs can't  :Smile: 

And really, i realize this is a serious situation, but i got a giggle out of the buy 2 get one free fecal sample sale!! Lol

----------


## Gail

Well if I would have gone to Petco yesterday, I would have ended up in jail. All in all the only thing that matters is that the frogs make it through this and are in good health when all is said and done.  But I'm not rushing into redoing the tank until I can get a clean fecal on all of them.


> Gail, i am so sorry to hear about your froggies  they are in excellent hands now, so much better than petco. Sadly, it's hit or miss with chain stores. I think their employees are instructed to say everything is c.b. because they know no one will buy w.c. I give you a LOT of credit for your restraint, i would have been yelling and screaming at the manger long ago. But i am not a patient person when it comes to this stuff. 
> 
> It really sucks that you had to tear the viv down because of it, but vivs can be rebuilt, frogs can't 
> 
> And really, i realize this is a serious situation, but i got a giggle out of the buy 2 get one free fecal sample sale!! Lol

----------


## Gail

I don't think Shadrack is gonna make it.  He's went from 12 - 9 grams in a few days.  I attempted to force feed him but he's just so small.  Now he looks like this after holding him down and trying to get a roach down his throat.  Is it stress that causes this??  You can see the little ones are eating well.

----------


## Gail

Sunday 2-10.  Abendnego eats like a hog, now I'm concerned if maybe I need to put him in a honey soak to get him to poop???  He looks like the balloon from from Shrek!!  :EEK!:  Also I was happy to see Shadrack back to his normal coloration, and he was soaking this am. & there was some somewhat formed poop in the dish.  Not sure who it belonged to, but happy to see it any way.  :Big Grin:   I'm going to Petco today to talk to them about the healthy of their animals and to pick up some crickets.  Shad seems to prefer them over roaches, the two little lima beans will eat anything.  It's been one crappy weekend!!

----------


## Gail

Petco response..........Our store policy is to return sick animals to us and we'll have them checked out by our recommended vet.  Then we'll evaluate a refund or exchange.   Not even a sorry about your frogs.  GRRRRRRRRR  I wanted to punch the guy, good thing I took my husband with me.  He's the calm one.

----------


## bill

I would have choked the living snot out of him. Ya know, tinkgirl lives in the new orleans area. Maybe she can get a voodoo priestess to curse.him  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Bill, I'll pass on the curse thing.  I just consider this a lesson learned to buy only from known breeders and not pet stores.

----------


## Gail

Whites Tree Frog: I found one well formed fecal matter in the Whites Tree Frog tank today which gives me much hope. Also Shadrack ate 2 wax worms this am, but still looks kinda thin.  He's thinnger than when I got him so I really don't have much to compare this weight to.

Toads: Rufus popped up last night, enjoyed a few roaches and then tucked himself in under the moss this morning.  He's is my tried and true toad.  
AGTF: Vern is doing great.  Putting a little weight back on and started to call.

----------


## Lynn

Hi Gail,
They look great !!! You are officially a 'frog nurse' !

----------


## Gail

Just following instructions.  I got my hand held steamer today so cleaning should take me less than an hour now.  


> Hi Gail,
> They look great !!! You are officially a 'frog nurse' !

----------


## Gail

Update on the Whites Tree Frog's

Shadrack weight is back up, he's a whopping 13 kg



Meshack is where he was on 2-6, 4 kg




Abendnego is up to 5 kg

Poop is forming on all 3, but still very soft and stinky.  Also Shad & Abe shed with no problems.  Eating, pooping, soaking, shedding..........I think they are on the right track.

----------


## bill

yay!! they are extremely lucky to have you Gail. you are doing a fantastic job with them. they are starting to look mucho gooder!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Thanks Bill, but I'm just following what the Vet said to do.  And I think I'm the lucky one to have gotten these little gems when I did.  I hate to think what if I did't buy them and some one less responsible did. *shudders at the thought*

----------


## Heather

Gail, you are doing such a great job! They look so much better. It's tough work, but the enjoyment we get out of healing them and seeing them thriving and happy again is worth it. 

I tend to have to agree with Lynn...I have a feeling they were either wild caught, or housed with something wild caught. 

Your toads and green tree frogs look great too! I just love those cute toad faces. Look like grumpy little old men. I recall when they were just toadlets. So cute!  :Smile:

----------


## Lisa

> I would have choked the living snot out of him. Ya know, tinkgirl lives in the new orleans area. Maybe she can get a voodoo priestess to curse.him


Got ya covered gail, one really good new orleans style voodoo hoodoo curse coming right up!   :EEK!: :: evil grin:wink,wink::

Keep up the great work! I had a run in with my local pet store. Had to send my husband in bc this lil bitty German dego nurse woulda lost her shiitake mushrooms at the owner. So long story short , I too ended up with a rescue. I will post the story in a diff thread. I hope I am as successful as you!

----------


## Gail

Thanks Lisa, but I think I'll pass on the voodoo thing, I stay away from the dark side.  And I'm just reading more & more posts about sick WTF's from Petco.  Time to contact Petco headquarters.



> Got ya covered gail, one really good new orleans style voodoo hoodoo curse coming right up!  :: evil grin:wink,wink::
> 
> Keep up the great work! I had a run in with my local pet store. Had to send my husband in bc this lil bitty German dego nurse woulda lost her shiitake mushrooms at the owner. So long story short , I too ended up with a rescue. I will post the story in a diff thread. I hope I am as successful as you!

----------


## Lisa

Well then in that case , my italian dude well put a call into st. Francis for ya! Good luck and keep us posted.

----------


## Lisa

Not dude, sorry side :Embarrassment: .

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gail

Morph always cracks me up with that look.  Southern Toads have such an attitude.

----------


## Crystal

Right from the start, (my start on FF), I knew this gal was my hero.  That gal being Gail.  She keeps saying she just followed vet's orders, but that's only part of it.  Other folks would likely half-a** it, and forget about steam cleaning any tanks!  The attention paid to notice something amiss right away, and a rush on getting fecal done (i thought the buy 2 get 1 was pretty funny too), then restraint in not slaughtering petco employees, it's all just awesome.  now they're all looking well, eating well, pooping... in anybody else's hands, this would not be the case.  And of course there's the toads.  <3

----------


## Gail

Thanks Crystal, but all I try to do it keep them all healthy and happy, and FF has helped me bunches in doing this.  I’ve seen many here pull their little buddies from the grip of the Grim Reaper.  It’s a pretty amazing group of dedicated folks here.  You’ll see some awesome things happen, but you’ll also see some things posted that make you wanna just throw your hands up in the air & walk away.  I did take a break from FF for a short time.  I had to regroup my thoughts and put a silencer on my fingers.  It was that or I would most likely have been kicked out.  But any way, thanks Crystal, and try not to knock that pedestal out from under my feet. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Gail

Some might be getting tired of my updates, but this is my way of keeping track of the gang.  Sooooooooooooooooooo.  
Not sure who left me this, think it's Shadrack though.  It was in the holding container that they go in when steam cleaning their tank and tank items.  Guess someone couldn't "hold" it. LOL

----------


## Heather

Haha! Looks like it should be framed. Only you could make a poo look like a piece of art! Lol!

It's coming along. I do like updates actually. It helps us to follow along without having to go back through and try to find old posts as new are popping up. Keep those updates coming.

----------


## Gail

Today they got another dose of meds.  This will be the second and hope the final dose for them.  They continue to eat and grow.  I'm still steam cleaning tanks & the tank furniture daily & will do so until I get 3 clean fecal results.  Pain in the butt???  OMGOSH...........YES!!!  Worth it?  You tell me, I see happy fat little bellies hopping around the tank.  I love my little lima beans.

Shad picking out dinner, or for him, more like a snack.


And all three of these were "chattering" last night, so I assume these are all boys.  Well there goes the idea of babies. :Crushed:

----------


## bill

They look great Gail! Looks like all the hard work and stress is paying off. You have done a wonderful job with them. I'm so happy for.you and you little lima beans!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Thanks Bill.  Yes it's work, but the payoff is.........PRICELESS.  Now if only their care was a simple as my snakes.


> They look great Gail! Looks like all the hard work and stress is paying off. You have done a wonderful job with them. I'm so happy for.you and you little lima beans!!

----------


## Crystal

> Thanks Crystal, but all I try to do it keep them all healthy and happy, and FF has helped me bunches in doing this.  I’ve seen many here pull their little buddies from the grip of the Grim Reaper.  It’s a pretty amazing group of dedicated folks here.  You’ll see some awesome things happen, but you’ll also see some things posted that make you wanna just throw your hands up in the air & walk away.  I did take a break from FF for a short time.  I had to regroup my thoughts and put a silencer on my fingers.  It was that or I would most likely have been kicked out.  But any way, thanks Crystal, and try not to knock that pedestal out from under my feet.


 I've read threads that made me wonder if the person writing even liked frogs.  Or just hated people.  The negativity almost made me stay away but since it hasn't been directed at me (yet), the information available keeps me coming back.  This is the first forum/msg board I've ever participated in, usually not my kind of thing, but I have a rubbery buddy I'd like to keep healthy.  
Got him a 22 gallon home and put everything back relative to where it was before so he'll think he's shrinking.  Here he is thinking about it: 
Purchased a half-log hide and new ceramic water dish (why put the sticker on the inside???), in preparation for new toad.  Old tank is standing by waiting for her arrival.  I'm staying on this guy until I get his %$&* toad.  Sticking with toads and cats and bugs cuz I'm too much of a noob to care for anything more fragile.  Even toads are a stretch.

And petco is awful.  They sold me a sick cricket who couldn't hop, just crawl and was twitching.  He looked like someone had mangled his back, but it was hard to tell.  Maybe not petco's fault and I know it's just a cricket but it was upsetting and I had to put him out of his misery.  The others seem fine, tho on the tiny side.  I don't think crickets mangle each other if they're properly fed, but maybe there was a disagreement that got out of hand, who knows.  Also prices seem to go up every time I go there.  I've stopped looking in the tanks, tho petsmart is worse when it comes to itty bitty enclosures and sick looking animals.  At least the one around here.  I just don't go there.  

It's so nice to see the difference proper care can make.  

I'm haunted (as I should be) by pets I had as a kid that probably should have lived longer but were short-changed because I didn't know enough.  Ok sure, hamsters maybe shouldn't live for 20yrs, but my poor turtle should have.  Now that I have information at my fingertips, Banjo will have to outlive me and that's all there is to it.  

And snakes too?  Your pet routine must be insane.  It's taken me about an hour to write this cuz I'm checking on/feeding everyone (again) and also getting ready for work.  My bugs are like pets until feeding time.  Anyway, off I go so I can afford half-logs, crickets, and wheat bran.  tra la la.

----------


## Gail

Crystal, When the critters are healthy they are so easy to take care of, and my critter routine is more like therapy for me.  I have 3 garters, Jewels (T.S. Parietalis) normal, Mona (T.S. Sirtalis) melanistic & Sadie (T.S. Sirtalis) erythristic. kueluck's Album: Other family members For sure 2 toads, maybe 6, the babies that went down last year have not come up yet and don't think they're gonna. Plus 3 cats and one husband.  

I'm sure Banjo LOVES his new place and can't wait until you get the new roomie for him.

----------


## Crystal

> Crystal, When the critters are healthy they are so easy to take care of, and my critter routine is more like therapy for me.  I have 3 garters, Jewels (T.S. Parietalis) normal, Mona (T.S. Sirtalis) melanistic & Sadie (T.S. Sirtalis) erythristic. kueluck's Album: Other family members For sure 2 toads, maybe 6, the babies that went down last year have not come up yet and don't think they're gonna. Plus 3 cats and one husband.  
> 
> I'm sure Banjo LOVES his new place and can't wait until you get the new roomie for him.


Those snakes are actually pretty damn cute.  One got into my bf's breezeway before he redid it and there I was smoking a cigarette on the steps and I notice a snake in the corner.  Totally freaked out, but when a bat broke into my apartment (Scritchy McBatface), I got all ninja with a mop bucket and set him free out the window, safe from my cats who wanted to eat him.  Then this past summer I came home and one was in my hallway so I was trying to catch him too.  He was sitting on a step on top staircase and I thought I'd sneak up on him but he flew by me and in a panic I started running down the stairs, got to the bottom as he was trying to go back up stairs, and smacked the poor lil guy in the face.  He was ok, I put a towel over him and my hand on the towel and he was vibrating, like purring but obviously not purring.  Took him and the towel outside in the bucket to set him free but he didn't want to go, so we sat there getting eaten my mosquitoes, til he felt ready to fly away.  I miss him.  I made a video!  Should probably go elsewhere tho.  I make a lot of videos...  The boyfriend is actually more work than the animals most of the time.   :Smile:  

Banjo hasn't touched his new log thing.  He's looked, but prefers his rock stairs in back corner under a plant.  Looks like king toad sitting up there.  And that is strikingly sad to think the little toads might not come up.

----------


## Gail

I think it's time to maybe cut back on just how much these little lima beans are eating.  As you can see they have nice plump bellies, but watching them eat is just sooo much fun.  Abendnego & Meshack will eat right from the tongs.  Meshack sees the tong coming and sits with head up and just opens his mouth waiting for it.  open wide, here comes the airplane pops into my head when I do this.  Shadrack still won't eat from tongs, but he watches they other ones do this so maybe in time.  Last night after the bowl was taken out and the last roach was eaten......by him, he stared at me as if to say more please.  One look at his belly and you can see he didn't need anymore.  I just turned my head and continued to watch the movie.

----------


## Crystal

> I think it's time to maybe cut back on just how much these little lima beans are eating.  As you can see they have nice plump bellies, but watching them eat is just sooo much fun.  Abendnego & Meshack will eat right from the tongs.  Meshack sees the tong coming and sits with head up and just opens his mouth waiting for it.  open wide, here comes the airplane pops into my head when I do this.  Shadrack still won't eat from tongs, but he watches they other ones do this so maybe in time.  Last night after the bowl was taken out and the last roach was eaten......by him, he stared at me as if to say more please.  One look at his belly and you can see he didn't need anymore.  I just turned my head and continued to watch the movie.


The one in center, smiling for camera cracks me up.  I know they all smile, but whatever.  He's posing.  Nice bellies on everyone.  Tong-feeding is the closest I'll ever come to interacting directly with banjo without him cowering a little.  Tho last night he cowered from rinsed worm on tongs cuz it was dripping on or near him, and generally menacing.  So I blotted worm with paper towel and laid it on top of his fake half log.  Worked great, cuz he was standing right there..  He ate two earthworms the night before, but not before I cut the 1st up with a pair of scissors (ack).  No good reason for that mutilation, cuz the 2nd he ate whole, and I was told their tongues just won't stick to slimy earthworms.  Did not know that.  Now I'm reading european nightcrawlers (what I just bought sat) are potentially bad or at least not as good as canadian.  Thoughts on worm nationality/type?  Methods that have worked for you?    Actually that casserole dish would be a perfect worm training arena.  I mean for frog training, tho I wouldn't turn my nose up at a talented worm.

ps.  how big, in cm or inches, are these lima beans?  I have a few variations on those plastic leaves, (but only one hanging by it's suction cup way up on tank wall; afraid he'll poke his eye out, and used to be afraid he'd try to climb them and it'd fall), so I can sort of figure their size.  Little beans.  I asked cuz that cricket looks huge to me.  Not too big for frog, but it needs to shave it's legs.  It's got adult dubia legs.  Stubbly.  Maybe just a really detailed pic, and I've never looked too closely at one.  Most of mine are little right now, and I like that cuz tho it makes it harder to get them out of dusting bottle (i use a cleaned out pill bottle, wider than an average wide one), I like that I can see whether they've recently had some carrot.  And they're not as good at jumping out of food dish.  Or evading my wrangling in cricket bin.  Suckers.

----------


## Gail

Size, I would say about 1.5" for the 2 smaller ones, and Shadrack is about a inch bigger. I'll have to messure them when I get home tonite. And the feeders are roaches, red runners.


> The one in center, smiling for camera cracks me up. I know they all smile, but whatever. He's posing. Nice bellies on everyone. Tong-feeding is the closest I'll ever come to interacting directly with banjo without him cowering a little. Tho last night he cowered from rinsed worm on tongs cuz it was dripping on or near him, and generally menacing. So I blotted worm with paper towel and laid it on top of his fake half log. Worked great, cuz he was standing right there.. He ate two earthworms the night before, but not before I cut the 1st up with a pair of scissors (ack). No good reason for that mutilation, cuz the 2nd he ate whole, and I was told their tongues just won't stick to slimy earthworms. Did not know that. Now I'm reading european nightcrawlers (what I just bought sat) are potentially bad or at least not as good as canadian. Thoughts on worm nationality/type? Methods that have worked for you? Actually that casserole dish would be a perfect worm training arena. I mean for frog training, tho I wouldn't turn my nose up at a talented worm.
> 
> ps. how big, in cm or inches, are these lima beans? I have a few variations on those plastic leaves, (but only one hanging by it's suction cup way up on tank wall; afraid he'll poke his eye out, and used to be afraid he'd try to climb them and it'd fall), so I can sort of figure their size. Little beans. I asked cuz that cricket looks huge to me. Not too big for frog, but it needs to shave it's legs. It's got adult dubia legs. Stubbly. Maybe just a really detailed pic, and I've never looked too closely at one. Most of mine are little right now, and I like that cuz tho it makes it harder to get them out of dusting bottle (i use a cleaned out pill bottle, wider than an average wide one), I like that I can see whether they've recently had some carrot. And they're not as good at jumping out of food dish. Or evading my wrangling in cricket bin. Suckers.

----------


## Crystal

D'oh.  That makes more sense.  I even googled your roaches then decided (incorrectly) that it looked too cricket-y.

----------


## Gail

Here are the sizes and I forgot to mention I only use Canadian nightcrawlers since I always have them in the house for my garters.

----------


## Heather

Awe! Look at those plump little cuties!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Crystal

No kidding, those bellies are awesome.  Little buddahs.  Bigger than I thought tho.  Googled some pics of White's Tree Frogs and I can see how they can be called Dumpy tree frogs, tho I think that's a little mean.  Some get hugely fat, wow.  Yours don't look dumpy.  I guess in time they may become great big blobs of adorable frog.  Do these suction cup themselves to the sides of tank to sleep?  Paul and I saw some doing that (think was a different species) and assumed they were fake til I noticed one breathing.  Like you were concerned about, there was one just resting on the ground while his buddies were up higher and I worried for him.  I still maintain that petsmart is more heart-breaking.  At least my local petco has employees seen cleaning the tanks.  It was at a petsmart that i saw a terribly thin tree frog.  Felt I shouldn't have been able to see ribs, not that I know anything about them.  These places should have regular surprise inspections by vets (if they don't already), and if too many amphibians are found to be sick or under-cared for, they should loose their frog license.  And that should be a real thing.  

Was just watching youtube videos of toads eating earthworms, to see how other people offer them.  I still don't have a good system down.  I get nervous about doing it correctly, with little or no dirt eating.  So far, I'm seeing people just setting it down in front of them where it can't really burrow, and the toads take it from there.  The best luck I've had is swishing a worm in toad water to clean it, blotting dry on paper towel, then laying it on his half-log when he was sitting next to it.  Then today, holding one part with tongs and letting the other half touch down on rock steps Banjo was sitting on.  I'll experiment more, but do you have any tips, what works for you?  If it involves chopping it into pieces, I tried that 1st and it was awful.  Think it worked but unnecessary cuz he can eat a whole one if he can get even a part of it into his mouth.  

Anyway, these look great.  Hope they've been pooping more good poops for you.

----------


## Crystal

> Was just watching youtube videos of toads eating earthworms, to see how other people offer them.  I still don't have a good system down.  I get nervous about doing it correctly, with little or no dirt eating.  So far, I'm seeing people just setting it down in front of them where it can't really burrow, and the toads take it from there.  The best luck I've had is swishing a worm in toad water to clean it, blotting dry on paper towel, then laying it on his half-log when he was sitting next to it.  Then today, holding one part with tongs and letting the other half touch down on rock steps Banjo was sitting on.  I'll experiment more, but do you have any tips, what works for you?  If it involves chopping it into pieces, I tried that 1st and it was awful.  Think it worked but unnecessary cuz he can eat a whole one if he can get even a part of it into his mouth.


I did it!!  Or I figured out a way to make it happen, and I wanted to share it with you.  This is the thread where I whine like a sad sack, http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...tml#post165036 but at the end I try a big plastic dish and get him eating one on video.  He ate 3 in this fashion, (2 calcium/d3 dusted, one not), and another earlier this afternoon, but I only caught the last on tape.  Not such good quality, even enhanced, but you can tell what's going on.  :Smile:   I simply asked myself, wwgd (what would Gail do)?  hah!

----------


## Gail

I watched the video & that's how I started with the worms.  You got this toad keeper thing going in the right direction.  Wait until you can find moths.  It's hilarious watching them chase those down. 


> I did it!!  Or I figured out a way to make it happen, and I wanted to share it with you.  This is the thread where I whine like a sad sack, http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...tml#post165036 but at the end I try a big plastic dish and get him eating one on video.  He ate 3 in this fashion, (2 calcium/d3 dusted, one not), and another earlier this afternoon, but I only caught the last on tape.  Not such good quality, even enhanced, but you can tell what's going on.   I simply asked myself, wwgd (what would Gail do)?  hah!

----------


## Gail

This is Morph, my female Souther toad.

----------


## Crystal

> This is Morph, my female Souther toad.


Holy cow, that was a battle and a half.  
Paul brought him a big fat moth from work, but he was too little and skittish for it, so I let it go.  Before that I'd given him a small one but it just hid on flower pot and died.  Now that he's bigger and more daring, should be fun.  He's like a completely different toad now.  If all goes according to plan, I should be going to pick up new toad tomorrow morning.  
He was looking pretty full today, and I haven't seen a poo since last week, so gave him a honey soak.  It usually works and he goes in the rinse-off.  Last time, I watched and it was amazing.  Didn't work today and he just got mad.  That's the worst!  But worms are really easy to digest, right?  He ate so many (4, but he's just a little guy), I would think he'd have to go.  He should be ok, and I'll try again later if he doesn't make on his own.  Sometimes he digs an indent and goes, sometimes the water dish, but it's so erratic.  That's the only thing that really worries me about him.   If he has a secret poop space, I can't find it, but I hate doing the soak thing.  Hopefully new toad is a self-starting pooper, and I can keep her that way.  
Old tank is almost all ready for her.  Looking forward to being able to put them together eventually.  It sounds ridiculous, but I think he's lonely.  Sometimes he'll catch a glimpse of his reflection and just stare at it.  Sitting in food dish, nose to nose with himself one morning.  I have backdrops up, but it might make reflections worse.  Doesn't happen all the time, and he doesn't seem too stressed about it.  But some company will hopefully be a good thing.  And until then I can split my worry between the 2 of them.   :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Yes worms are easy to digest, and you can also do just a warm water soak, no honey. That seems to get thing moving also, at least for mine it does.  And toads don’t pick a certain spot to “go” in.  It’s when ever and where ever, gotta love the toads!!



> Holy cow, that was a battle and a half. 
> Paul brought him a big fat moth from work, but he was too little and skittish for it, so I let it go. Before that I'd given him a small one but it just hid on flower pot and died. Now that he's bigger and more daring, should be fun. He's like a completely different toad now. If all goes according to plan, I should be going to pick up new toad tomorrow morning. 
> He was looking pretty full today, and I haven't seen a poo since last week, so gave him a honey soak. It usually works and he goes in the rinse-off. Last time, I watched and it was amazing. Didn't work today and he just got mad. That's the worst! But worms are really easy to digest, right? He ate so many (4, but he's just a little guy), I would think he'd have to go. He should be ok, and I'll try again later if he doesn't make on his own. Sometimes he digs an indent and goes, sometimes the water dish, but it's so erratic. That's the only thing that really worries me about him. If he has a secret poop space, I can't find it, but I hate doing the soak thing. Hopefully new toad is a self-starting pooper, and I can keep her that way. 
> Old tank is almost all ready for her. Looking forward to being able to put them together eventually. It sounds ridiculous, but I think he's lonely. Sometimes he'll catch a glimpse of his reflection and just stare at it. Sitting in food dish, nose to nose with himself one morning. I have backdrops up, but it might make reflections worse. Doesn't happen all the time, and he doesn't seem too stressed about it. But some company will hopefully be a good thing. And until then I can split my worry between the 2 of them.

----------


## Crystal

> Yes worms are easy to digest, and you can also do just a warm water soak, no honey. That seems to get thing moving also, at least for mine it does.  And toads don’t pick a certain spot to “go” in.  It’s when ever and where ever, gotta love the toads!!


Really.  Such an odd duck.  Upset about being in the water earlier, but when i woke up from my pre-work nap, there he was, soaking in his dish.  He hopped out, I changed it, and now he's back in there.  I want to be all "see?" on him but he's just too cute with those little eye bumps sticking up.  Seemed like he was going to work something out before, but was sidetracked by rage over being out of tank and in a cup.  As long as he's staying hydrated, it'll happen.  I went pretty easy on his system this week.

----------


## Gail

Moved the lima beans, which are starting to look more like limes now, back into the exo terra but in easy to clean form.   Nothing is going to be planted until I get 3 negative fecal reports.


Rufus (one on right) showed up today, ate a few dusted roaches and just hangin' out at this point.  Rufus is my favorite Bufo.  Morph is just such.....well she's a Southern Toad and not as friendly.  I love the Fowlers.

----------


## Crystal

> Moved the lima beans, which are starting to look more like limes now, back into the exo terra but in easy to clean form.   Nothing is going to be planted until I get 3 negative fecal reports.
> 
> 
> Rufus (one on right) showed up today, ate a few dusted roaches and just hangin' out at this point.  Rufus is my favorite Bufo.  Morph is just such.....well she's a Southern Toad and not as friendly.  I love the Fowlers.


I only see 2, but there's something about a frog from the back (talkin bout the little one) that is just too cute.  Have you gotten any negative fecals yet?  Since I want to keep Banjo, I really should see if there's a herp vet nearby.  Haven't gotten 2nd toad yet, this guy keeps claiming I'm the one he'll give her to, asked me when I was available to pick her up and I told him, but he never got back to me.  I'm keeping on him anyway.  Emailed him today to tell the news of my 1st litter of baby dubia roaches (FINALLY).  Do you breed or just keep your red runners as feeders?  I was beginning to think it'd never happen, that that all my preggo roaches would abort, so yesterday I purchased some, cuz he hasn't had roaches for a while, and it was a good deal.  Then this morning, there they were.  http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...tml#post165497  YAAYYY!  I probably asked before, but have your frogs tried dubia?  Banjo just loves them, and I'm too skittish to feed anything with "runner" in the name.  

Didn't know toads could be "friendly"...  The guy from craigslist claims his toad doesn't mind being handled, and I've heard of toads who would come up to the front of the tank for feeding or whatever, but Banjo ducks when he sees me.  :/  that's ok, cuz he'll eat a cricket from my (clean) hand.  And I would duck too, if a giant toad was looking in my window.

Banjo has the stripe down the back like a fowler's, but the spotted belly and warts of an eastern american.  I'd have to get a good look at potential new toad to tell which it was.  She (almost positive it's a she) was found in NH, and Fowler's can be found as far north as southern NH, so maybe.  They can live together so it's ok either way. 

The guy hasn't said anything about her hibernating, and Banjo's been awake, eating and growing, all winter long.  Morph went down for the winter too?  I know I have so many questions, (won't ask about the other little ones) but I just can't figure it.  How are toads further south going to bed, and ones up in MA having insomnia.  Maybe cuz it was Banjo's 1st winter, and he spent it inside, that he didn't know he was supposed to.  Well that would just mean I keep him forever.  Can't have him wandering out there alone in a blizzard next winter.   I know he'd figure out what to do, but I just want to keep him anyway.  

Your updates are always interesting.  So they provoke a novel from me..

----------


## Gail

There are 3 beans in the tank.  I check all the time, just looking and starring at them.  I'm off on Fridays so I spend most of the day watching tanks. 2 frog tanks, 1 toad tank, and 1 snake cage & attempt to clean the house, do laundry blah blah blah.

I don't have the fecal rechecked until March 22nd, that's when the Vet wants them.  The poop is looking a lot more normal now, and there isn't that spoiled rotten smell either.

I don't raise feeders, tried it, pain the butt, easier to just order from Feeder Source.

Get some good clear top photos of Banjo, then we can identify what kind of toad he is, besides being a cutie.

My toads usually go down for a few months in late fall, early winter even though I keep their lighting 12 on/ 12 off.  Temps & humidity stay the same, guess they just can't fight their internal clock.

My Rufus has always been the most friendly toad out of the bunch.  He will climb up into my hand, then climb my arm and just sit there.  He's my boy and I love himdearly.  During the summer I take them outside to hop around in the grass and during the cold days I give them a leg stretch down the hallway for exercise.  They are housed in a 40 gallon breeder tank which gives them enough room, but I still like to let them get a good hopping work out.



> I only see 2, but there's something about a frog from the back (talkin bout the little one) that is just too cute.  Have you gotten any negative fecals yet?  Since I want to keep Banjo, I really should see if there's a herp vet nearby.  Haven't gotten 2nd toad yet, this guy keeps claiming I'm the one he'll give her to, asked me when I was available to pick her up and I told him, but he never got back to me.  I'm keeping on him anyway.  Emailed him today to tell the news of my 1st litter of baby dubia roaches (FINALLY).  Do you breed or just keep your red runners as feeders?  I was beginning to think it'd never happen, that that all my preggo roaches would abort, so yesterday I purchased some, cuz he hasn't had roaches for a while, and it was a good deal.  Then this morning, there they were.  http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...tml#post165497  YAAYYY!  I probably asked before, but have your frogs tried dubia?  Banjo just loves them, and I'm too skittish to feed anything with "runner" in the name.  
> 
> Didn't know toads could be "friendly"...  The guy from craigslist claims his toad doesn't mind being handled, and I've heard of toads who would come up to the front of the tank for feeding or whatever, but Banjo ducks when he sees me.  :/  that's ok, cuz he'll eat a cricket from my (clean) hand.  And I would duck too, if a giant toad was looking in my window.
> 
> Banjo has the stripe down the back like a fowler's, but the spotted belly and warts of an eastern american.  I'd have to get a good look at potential new toad to tell which it was.  She (almost positive it's a she) was found in NH, and Fowler's can be found as far north as southern NH, so maybe.  They can live together so it's ok either way. 
> 
> The guy hasn't said anything about her hibernating, and Banjo's been awake, eating and growing, all winter long.  Morph went down for the winter too?  I know I have so many questions, (won't ask about the other little ones) but I just can't figure it.  How are toads further south going to bed, and ones up in MA having insomnia.  Maybe cuz it was Banjo's 1st winter, and he spent it inside, that he didn't know he was supposed to.  Well that would just mean I keep him forever.  Can't have him wandering out there alone in a blizzard next winter.   I know he'd figure out what to do, but I just want to keep him anyway.  
> 
> Your updates are always interesting.  So they provoke a novel from me..

----------


## Gail

And this is just another reason why you should wash your hands after handling your frogs.


Jewels thought I was lunch.

----------


## Crystal

Ouch.  Nice shot tho.
I'm pretty certain Banjo is an Eastern American, he's got one or two warts per black spot.  The other toad has more black on her so it's hard to tell, but she has the cranial ridge shape of an Eastern American.  Banjo's is less defined.  Not that it matters, any other type is unlikely to make it up here.  And she's still somebody else's pet... for now.  I'll see if I can snap a good pic later.  I hate to use flash on him, so I usually take pics through tank walls with macro, and out of 10 I get maybe 4 decent shots.

----------


## Gail

I’m taking Shadrack into a new Vet tomorrow.  His fecal matter is still like pudding, which I was able to get a good fresh sample Saturday, AND found a Vet within 20 min that knows reptiles and amphibians.  He’s still putting on weight, eating like crazy & acting normal, but the fecal has me concerned.

----------


## Heather

Keep us posted. I'll be anxious to hear what the vet says. Good luck!

----------


## Gail

You know I will!!  Everything I'm going through now, I'm sure others in time will have the same issues and hope this gives them a heads-up.  That is if they can find the thread.  It's all about information.


> Keep us posted. I'll be anxious to hear what the vet says. Good luck!

----------


## Heather

Great! I'll be waiting to hear. Thanks! You are right. I hope lots of members read through. This is valuable education to keep in mind.

----------


## Gail

Hook worms & pin worms.  Vet gave me Panacur & Metronidazole.  Both liquid form, I got the Panacur to stick to the roaches, but how in the HELL am I suppose to get the Metronidazole Suspension, that is like water into these little frogs?!?!?!  I about killed Abe trying to get this mouth open so I just put it on his back and hope for the best.  At this point I'm so frustrated with sick frogs I'm ready to just give up.

----------


## Lindsey

> Hook worms & pin worms.  Vet gave me Panacur & Metronidazole.  Both liquid form, I got the Panacur to stick to the roaches, but how in the HELL am I suppose to get the Metronidazole Suspension, that is like water into these little frogs?!?!?!  I about killed Abe trying to get this mouth open so I just put it on his back and hope for the best.  At this point I'm so frustrated with sick frogs I'm ready to just give up.


Hi!
Just popped in....
Mine also have hook and pin worms.  And a protozoan intestinal infection. 
I was also prescribed Panacur and Metronidazole.  The panacur I have is in powder form, I dust once per week for four weeks.  I was advised that if I do not sanitize the enclosure, you will need to continue to treat once per week indefinitely.  As far the Metronidazole, I was advised to drop 2 drops on my baby white's (1.25 inches from snout to vent), 4 drops on my red-eye (2 inches s to v) and 6 drops for my adult white's (3 inches s to v).  I was told to drop directly on the back of the frogs while they're sleeping.
My baby's poop is still very slimy, no improvements yet...
Good luck, they'll get better soon!

----------


## Gail

He has me giving *Panacur Suspension*    .02 ml to Shadrack /.01 ml to Meshack & Abendnego one dose now, another in 10 days.

*Metronidzole Suspension   * .05 ml to Shadrack /.02 ml to Meshack & Abendnegoonce daily for the next 5 days.

Then do another fecal 3 days after the last dose, and he also said to continue to sanitize the tank. 

So I wonder if I should keep the Ivomec or pitch it. When keeping meds, how do you know if they are still good? Or is this why you get new ones each year?

----------


## Crystal

People meds, if stored properly (cool and dry) can be kept and used long after exp date.  Baby/pet medicine is iffy cuz they can't tell us whether it's working and it's usually liquid which is much less stable.  

Obviously, someone who knows about Ivomec should answer that...  But if it was recently prescribed, I'd hang onto it, cuz new doc might go back to it.  Should be able to call the vet with questions.  

Frustrating, the whole thing.  

Good instincts tho.

ps. your troubles here had me asking myself what I would do in similar situation, where would I go?  Spent a good portion of the afternoon picking out a herp vet.  Closest one is 45min away.

----------


## Gail

Well I figured out how to medicate the frogs with liquid drugs that they have to take orally. I got a syringe w/needle, inject the cricket with the meds then tong feed it to the frogs. This works awesome, as long as they will tong feed, which mine do with no problems. I also found this, its either Meshack or Abendnego.

----------


## Gail

Tonight I got to watch Shadrack shed.
Shadrack White's Tree Frog shedding - YouTube

----------


## Crystal

> Tonight I got to watch Shadrack shed.
> Shadrack White's Tree Frog shedding - YouTube


Heehee!  Shedding is so gross; I enjoy describing it to people.  I've watched Banjo do it twice, but I think she does it once a month.  First she looks a little "sweaty", which is more obvious on a toad, I'd guess, then the next morning, she looks dry and somehow brighter.  The 1st time I saw her do it, grabbed the camera but even with video editing software, it's not good, too dark.  I love that you got this.  The 2nd time, I was too enthralled with it to bother getting camera.

----------


## Gail

Benefits for having a cold???  When TJ (husband) blows his nose it sets the frogs off.  Some times Abendnego chimes in also, Shadrack, not so much.
Meshack calling 3-11-13 - YouTube

----------


## Gail

These guys are just so crazy cute I can hardly take my eyes off of then when I get home from work.  They seem to enjoy their new magnet ledge I picked up at the show this past weekend.




Two new additions from the Repticon in Columbia SC this past weekend.

----------


## Heather

They're so cute  :Smile: .

----------


## Crystal

> These guys are just so crazy cute I can hardly take my eyes off of then when I get home from work.  They seem to enjoy their new magnet ledge I picked up at the show this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two new additions from the Repticon in Columbia SC this past weekend.


They look so great!!  And happy.  Love the one mugging for the camera.  Welcome, new additions.  Is that a waxworm?  I've never used them, but they look like the big fat grubs I found in my awful backyard.  Are they the same kind of tree frog as the 3 amigos?

----------


## Gail

Yes, I use wax worms as a treat or to fatten up the skinny ones.  I wouldn't feed yard grubs, their pincher heads are so big.  And the new additions are American Green Tree Frogs.  They all love the wax worms.


> They look so great!! And happy. Love the one mugging for the camera. Welcome, new additions. Is that a waxworm? I've never used them, but they look like the big fat grubs I found in my awful backyard. Are they the same kind of tree frog as the 3 amigos?

----------


## Crystal

> Yes, I use wax worms as a treat or to fatten up the skinny ones.  I wouldn't feed yard grubs, their pincher heads are so big.  And the new additions are American Green Tree Frogs.  They all love the wax worms.


Banjo ate a giant one when she was new.  Biggest one I'd ever seen.  So fat, it's head didn't look that ferocious, compared to the rest of it.  The other I saved but started ordering bugs so I got rid of him.  I don't remember HOW I got rid of him...  Would be kind of silly of me to put it back outside but I may have.  Oh well.  
Anyway, can they live with the other 3 eventually?  Or is this an indefinite separate housing situation?  I'm just curious.  I'm going to guess that it will be, since they're from different parts of the world, but maybe not.  In either case, buying from a breeder hopefully means you got yourself some healthy ones this time!!  You deserve it.

----------


## Gail

If you have "leftover" waxworms you can let them turn into moths.  The toads love them also.  Also my frogs are kept in different vivs, I don't mix species.


> Banjo ate a giant one when she was new.  Biggest one I'd ever seen.  So fat, it's head didn't look that ferocious, compared to the rest of it.  The other I saved but started ordering bugs so I got rid of him.  I don't remember HOW I got rid of him...  Would be kind of silly of me to put it back outside but I may have.  Oh well.  
> Anyway, can they live with the other 3 eventually?  Or is this an indefinite separate housing situation?  I'm just curious.  I'm going to guess that it will be, since they're from different parts of the world, but maybe not.  In either case, buying from a breeder hopefully means you got yourself some healthy ones this time!!  You deserve it.

----------


## Gail

I do love me some toads!!  I'm happy to see them above ground and hangin' out more.  I don't think the 4 small ones made it & I'm not digging to find out either.  Guess Rufus and Morph have the 40 gallon to themselves.  That is unless I can rescue some from the reptile shows that people sell as feeders *shudders at the thought*.

----------


## Crystal

> I do love me some toads!!  I'm happy to see them above ground and hangin' out more.  I don't think the 4 small ones made it & I'm not digging to find out either.  Guess Rufus and Morph have the 40 gallon to themselves.  That is unless I can rescue some from the reptile shows that people sell as feeders *shudders at the thought*.


Yippee! (for them.  and for us making it to Spring.)  This pic and others like it are the reasons I wanted to get Banjo a friend or roommate.  If you go by people's photos, they always seem to be hanging out together.  Is this really the case, or do people just like getting pics of when they happen to be together?  Cuz that guy emailed me again today about taking his toad.  
Sorry about the small ones...  Your awesome outdoor-like set-up should take care of it, I'd guess.  I wish they'd surface, but on a weird note, eventually there'll be skeletons, which when you get over the sad, is fascinating.  I used to love Beatrix Potter as a little girl, not just for the stories and drawings, but because she boiled remains to get a better understanding of how they were built.  No, I've never done that or dug up a pet grave (there's a roadkill mouse I took home to bury under the shrub outside that should be skeletal by now, but because I buried it, I'll never disturb the site), but I have looked up and inspected x-rays of cats and frogs.   
Anyway, what eats toads?  I mean, what pet would anyone feed a toad to?  I was under the impression that they'd make most animals sick, eaten whole.  My guess is snakes.  Crazy snakes.

----------


## Gail

Yes, snakes eat toads......but NOT my snakes.


> Yippee! (for them. and for us making it to Spring.) This pic and others like it are the reasons I wanted to get Banjo a friend or roommate. If you go by people's photos, they always seem to be hanging out together. Is this really the case, or do people just like getting pics of when they happen to be together? Cuz that guy emailed me again today about taking his toad. 
> Sorry about the small ones... Your awesome outdoor-like set-up should take care of it, I'd guess. I wish they'd surface, but on a weird note, eventually there'll be skeletons, which when you get over the sad, is fascinating. I used to love Beatrix Potter as a little girl, not just for the stories and drawings, but because she boiled remains to get a better understanding of how they were built. No, I've never done that or dug up a pet grave (there's a roadkill mouse I took home to bury under the shrub outside that should be skeletal by now, but because I buried it, I'll never disturb the site), but I have looked up and inspected x-rays of cats and frogs. 
> Anyway, what eats toads? I mean, what pet would anyone feed a toad to? I was under the impression that they'd make most animals sick, eaten whole. My guess is snakes. Crazy snakes.

----------


## Crystal

> Yes, snakes eat toads......but NOT my snakes.


No, yours eat your fingers...  And somehow look kinda cute doing it.  What DO your snakes eat?  Are they purely bug fed or do you feed little mice too?

----------


## Gail

Garter don't eat bugs.  They love Canadian nightcrawlers, & I also feed frozen/thawed pinky mice and fresh tilapia, some times salmon. They eat every third day and I just rotate these 3 food items each time.


> No, yours eat your fingers... And somehow look kinda cute doing it. What DO your snakes eat? Are they purely bug fed or do you feed little mice too?

----------


## Crystal

> Garter don't eat bugs.  They love Canadian nightcrawlers, & I also feed frozen/thawed pinky mice and fresh tilapia, some times salmon. They eat every third day and I just rotate these 3 food items each time.


Interesting.  Just found out they're my state reptile.  Which makes sense since we used to catch and release them and one wandered into my bf's breezeway freaking me out.  Jerk.  I just assumed they'd eat bugs too, but maybe he was there for our chipmunks or baby squirrels.  Or random toads that hop by.  
I think feeding live mammals would be difficult.  And frogs, fuhgetaboutit.  People get used to it, but it'd be a difficult learning curve for me.  
I have a mental image of you making a thawed pinky mouse dance around.  Again, I'm assuming they generally go for live prey, or they'd be swallowing rocks all the time.  Unless they also go by scent.  So much I don't know.  Pondering as I type, and sit here on hold.  
It's hard to stick to just frog talk...  Anyhoo, can't wait to see updates and pics on new additions.  I think they're the same type of tree frog discussed in a post that made me very sad/angry.  So looking forward to seeing some being taken care of.

----------


## Gail

The snakes hunt by scent not sight, that's why Jewels has chewed on me a few times. I feed them with tongs and the pinky mice are frozen when I get them, so they are just food to me. When the snakes were tiny, like 4 day old tiny I had to cut the pinkies up for them, which I learned you do when they are still frozen otherwise its kinda gross. If I didnt have frozen pinkies they would get worms and fish only, pinkies just make it a balance diet.  If you want to see/read more on my garters you can go here Gail's garter - the snake kind silly.


> Interesting. Just found out they're my state reptile. Which makes sense since we used to catch and release them and one wandered into my bf's breezeway freaking me out. Jerk. I just assumed they'd eat bugs too, but maybe he was there for our chipmunks or baby squirrels. Or random toads that hop by. 
> I think feeding live mammals would be difficult. And frogs, fuhgetaboutit. People get used to it, but it'd be a difficult learning curve for me. 
> I have a mental image of you making a thawed pinky mouse dance around. Again, I'm assuming they generally go for live prey, or they'd be swallowing rocks all the time. Unless they also go by scent. So much I don't know. Pondering as I type, and sit here on hold. 
> It's hard to stick to just frog talk... Anyhoo, can't wait to see updates and pics on new additions. I think they're the same type of tree frog discussed in a post that made me very sad/angry. So looking forward to seeing some being taken care of.

----------


## Gail

Last night in the Whites Tree Frog tank 3 poops, all brown, all solid.  :Boogie:  :Boogie:  :Boogie:     They get their last dose of Panacur tonight.

----------


## Gail

Guess I did the happy dance to soon. Tonight the poop isn't completely formed, but isn't runny like in the beginning either. It's also a nice brown and not the real light looking stuff either. I know it takes time for healing and tomorrow, first thing in the morning I'm taking in the 3 samples I collected today. I tried to be real quiet around the house so they wouldn't wake to early so I could separate them and know who was pooping what.
It was a successful gathering of poop, all samples labeled and including each frogs weight. 

This all started back on 2-6-13.  Here's how their weight has been going, in grams.

Shadrack     Meshack     Abendnego 
12 to 19       4 to 14        4 to 12

----------


## Will

They are adorable!

----------


## Gail

They're always looking down in search of food.  I think if I let them eat all they wanted in 10 min they would explode!!  I saw something on Shads head and took a moist q-tip to wipe it off and Meshack came flying across the tank and tried to eat the q-tip.  One day I was cleaning the tank, had on blue gloves and Shad was biting at the glove.  Abendnego sees the tongs coming and will sit there with his mouth open waiting for dinner to arrive.  Cute?  Yes they are, but these little green gems just crack me up!!

----------


## Gail

Yesterday took in 3 fecal samples, and Meshack is still showing pin worms, but Shadrack and Abendnego are clean.  Dr Spindell gets back into the office tomorrow, but I'm sure it'll be another dose of Panacur, then I hope this is all over.

----------


## Crystal

> Yesterday took in 3 fecal samples, and Meshack is still showing pin worms, but Shadrack and Abendnego are clean.  Dr Spindell gets back into the office tomorrow, but I'm sure it'll be another dose of Panacur, then I hope this is all over.


Me too.

----------


## Gail

I feed these guy every night because they are babies.  But since they are so........well cubby, should I feed every other night or just them a few feeders each night.  As you can see Abendnego on the right looks like he's gonna pop.  I tong feed everyone a few feeders to make sure they are getting the calcium and suppliments they need, then I'll put some in the dish so they can catch them on their own.  At times I have to remove Abendnego from the dish because he'll go for a second roach while he still had one in his mouth.  Shadrack, the one on the right isn't as aggressive when it comes to food, but still is a good eater.

----------


## Crystal

> I feed these guy every night because they are babies.  But since they are so........well cubby, should I feed every other night or just them a few feeders each night.  As you can see Abendnego on the right looks like he's gonna pop.  I tong feed everyone a few feeders to make sure they are getting the calcium and suppliments they need, then I'll put some in the dish so they can catch them on their own.  At times I have to remove Abendnego from the dish because he'll go for a second roach while he still had one in his mouth.  Shadrack, the one on the right isn't as aggressive when it comes to food, but still is a good eater.


HAHAHA, to him going after a roach with one in his mouth still!  I've been wondering the same thing, about how much to feed.  I mean for toads, I've read 3-6 insects every other day.  But I don't stick to that.  I usually do a calcium dusted earthworm, followed by a regular slime worm, then the next day, or day after, some reptivited roaches. Maybe a few crickets that just won't die.  With those, it's about the dusting.  It does look like you exchanged your frog for a balloon tho.  Long as they're poopin.
All I've noticed from heating one side of tank is that Banjo's appetite has grown.  She POUNCES on worms, and anything else.  But I'm still worried about her poops.  Or lack thereof. Huge poops when they happen, but I wish I was finding them more.  Hope the sphagnum moss the nightcrawlers live in and eat aren't constipating her or worse.  So hard to know what how much to feed, when a frog never seems full or disinterested.  I'm afraid to cut back too much, because, like these, even balloon frog, she needs those supplements.

----------


## Gail

Everyone poops at least once a day so no worries there.  I might just cut back a little on Abendnego a.k.a. Big Green Marble to see if he'll slim down a little.  Now my toads don't eat that much.  They pop up about once a week, soak, shed, eat, hang out for a few days then go back down again.  But when they do come up and poop.  HOLY COW!!  I always have to show my husband too, just something about a good healthy poop makes me happy.

----------


## Crystal

> Everyone poops at least once a day so no worries there.  I might just cut back a little on Abendnego a.k.a. Big Green Marble to see if he'll slim down a little.  Now my toads don't eat that much.  They pop up about once a week, soak, shed, eat, hang out for a few days then go back down again.  But when they do come up and poop.  HOLY COW!!  I always have to show my husband too, just something about a good healthy poop makes me happy.


It's AMAZING what comes out of a little toad's body.  Morph has got to be about Banjo's age...  Do you know her length?  Wouldn't be definitive, cuz as the Smiths's say, "Some girl's are bigger than others", but it might help to compare how often she eats (every day when she's out of burrow?) relative to poops.  I'd love to get video of what comes out of her, but she's in a bath right now and although she's done the back leg kicking thing (something she does in her dirt, too, right before pooping), nothing is happening.  Except that she's getting mad and I hate this.  Her little bum LOOKS like it's starting to expand, pressed against side of bath container, but then nope.  I equate pooping with health.  Had a thing a few years ago where I just had no appetite at all, almost needed feeding tube, so of course I wasn't doing my business.  But I'm not a frog.  Maybe LESS food for her would be the way to go.  Since she's cold-blooded, maybe pushing things along with more food doesn't work the same way as it does with people.  Wish I could just give her a senna and be done with it.
Gonna rinse her off and call it a day.  Can't believe this is how I spent my Fri night after work.  You know tho, if she succeeded in pooping, it'd be a win.

----------


## Gail

Words can not explain how much fun these guys are to have around, & they are growing up so fast.


And this is Abendnego.  This is *beyond* amazing cuteness.

----------


## Gail

The other night while cleaning the WTF tank I noticed that 2 of the 3 have slightly darker throats than the one, that one being Shadrack.  Also Meshack and Abendnego call all the time, every night starting around 7 pm.  Now I know that most other frogs/toads the male has a darker throat so I'm guessing it's the same with WTF.  So if this is the case, and I have a female, I might just try to breed them in a few years, or when ever they are ready.  I don't think I would raise them to froglet stage, but send them out when tadpoles to those who want them.  But then how could I not keep one, or two of them for myself.  I got the 36x18x36 Exo Terra last weekend so I guess I would have room for a few more...........

----------


## Carlos

Hi Gail!  Just finished reading your thread, very nice and informative.  I'm glad your tree frogs are all better, good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

Not sure if they are "all better" yet, going to take a fecal in this Friday for a re-check.  I've found lots of nice dark formed poop, but once in a while I also get a softer one, but nothing like it had been.  I just hope I'm done with the meds.


> Hi Gail! Just finished reading your thread, very nice and informative. I'm glad your tree frogs are all better, good luck  !

----------


## Gail

Finished planting and setting up their new 36x18x36.  They have all settled in and found their daytime spots to hang out in.

----------


## Gail

It's been weeks since Morph came above ground, but this morning, there she was, waiting on food.  They are such funny little creatures & it's amazing just how much joy these little friends give me.  Man I love toads!!

----------


## Gail

Last night I got a super big, or should I say small surprise.  One of the tiny toads from last year pop up out of the ground.  I thought for sure none of them made it since it's been well over 4 months, but this little one came up, ate around 5 small crickets & 2 small roaches, soaked for a bit, hung out with the big ones for awhile, then dug under again.  Figures this little one shows up now, we're getting ready to head to the swamp for 8 days.  At least my neighbor will get to have fun w/this little bundle of joy.

I'm guessing a toad on the head is better than a monkey on your back.

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! So cute  :Smile: . They look great!

----------


## Crystal

> 


This is awesome!!  
Love your hat, sir.

----------


## Gail

and ANOTHER ONE pop up yesterday, it's a Fowlers (my fav).  If all goes well I hope the other 2 show their little faces soon.  Once I know for sure what I have I'll be releasing 2 of them, since 4 toads in a 40 gallon is pushing it IMO.

----------


## Carlos

> ...I'm guessing a toad on the head is better than a monkey on your back.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: !




> and ANOTHER ONE pop up yesterday, it's a Fowlers (my fav).  If all goes well I hope the other 2 show their little faces soon.  Once I know for sure what I have I'll be releasing 2 of them, since 4 toads in a 40 gallon is pushing it IMO.


Must resist... it's so cute  :Smile:  !  Can one (or two) fit in a 20L (30x12x12) as adults?  Thank you  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Crystal

So Cute!  How big are they, as a guess?  It's hard to tell by people's hands.  And when were they tads?  That might help me figure out when Banjo came into the world.  This makes me feel a little better about her not eating as much, and she's been burrowed since yesterday.  It looks like an empty tank!  But I know she's in there.  And I won't bother her.  Tho she has her seasons mixed up.

And I thought you had Morph and Rufus, and now the 2 little ones...  so if 2 more pop up (and I hope they do), and you release 2, that'd still leave you with 4.  Which to release I guess depends on how they react to tank life?  I agree 4 might be a bit much, as the recommended 10 gal seems too small for one toad to me.  


And Carlos, that sounds fine to me.  That's what my Banjo is in, about, and I have room for another, which is why I made the upgrade to it, but never went and got another.  It's hard to resist having toads tho.   :Smile:

----------


## Gail

I'm sooo happy to be over the not-so-healthy part of new frogs.  These guys are doing great and seem to love their new 36x18x36 Exo Terra home.  Abe is the only one who will still eat from the tongs, but then maybe if I cut back on feeding, the other two would also.  I still feed every day, and as you can see they are not going hungry.  I guess I really need to start feeding every OTHER day instead.  It's just so hard NOT to feed them when they sit on the bottom of viv where their roach dish is and give you that "we're hungry" look.  Manipulative little creatures, aren't they.

I also love how they change their colors.

----------


## Gail

Vera & Vern the AGTF are doing great.  I thought Vera was a Larry, but thinking more Vera now.  Guess it really doesn't matter to the frog as long as I supply food and fresh water it's all good for them.

Runway(Fowlers toad), my little 7 month hibernator is one little eating machine.  I can't even keep pill bugs in there without them being consumed.  Growing like a weed also.

----------


## Gail

I hope he's not, but he sure does look sad.

----------


## Crystal

> I hope he's not, but he sure does look sad.


Ah, he's just chillin.  I hope.
Everyone has days when they don't feel like holding their head up.

----------


## Carlos

Great photo  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Gail

Lifted one of the corkbark logs and all four in one spot.  Crazy toads.

The two little ones are growing fast. They are now big enough to eat from the dish without falling in.  I still let a few free-runners go just so they have the fun of the hunt.  Fun to watch them hunt and eat, & when they get a piece of moss or leaf or something not food, they pull it would with their little hands.  Yes I said hands.

----------


## Gail

Morph.......watcher, over his kingdom.  (Runway in the background)

----------


## Crystal

hahaha, you caught a really great pose!  she's so powerful yet contemplative.

----------


## Heather

> I hope he's not, but he sure does look sad.


Awe, precious  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

> Morph.......watcher, over his kingdom.  (Runway in the background)


Ah, looking so full of wisdom  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Gail

The trio is growing and doing well.

T.Toad is also growing, but more wider than longer.

Runway growing in girth also & Morph just trying to keep her in check.  All three of these will eat just about anything you put in front of them.  Rufus decided to go underground again, but when he comes up it's like opening a new gift.  I LOVE TOADS!!!

----------


## Carlos

Your frogs and toads look so healthy Gail, congrats!  I like how you don't fuss over when one of them buries and just wait for it to come out  :Smile:  .

----------


## Gail

Runway & T. Toad were underground for 7 months, after going through that I have no problem waiting.  Every so often I will hear Rufus chirp so everything is a-okay.

----------


## Crystal

> 


Hahaa!

----------


## Gail

I guess he knew we were talkin' bout him.  Rufus came to dinner last night.

----------


## Treesniffer

> Morph.......watcher, over his kingdom.  (Runway in the background)


"I'm so good at watching over my stash of crickets and roaches and nobody will ever find it."

----------


## Gail

and I some times worry they aren't getting enough to eat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

All 3 look very nice and healthy Gail.  Like the aqua green color one on the left is displaying  :Smile:  .

----------


## Treesniffer

Photo 3 to the right: Priceless.

----------


## Heather

So cute!  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

That's Shadrack and her color is much prettier in person.


> All 3 look very nice and healthy Gail. Like the aqua green color one on the left is displaying  .

----------


## Gail

Just because they are some cuties.

The WTF is Abendnego & the toads are Morph & Rufus.

----------


## Logan

The toads you have are so cool!

----------


## Gail

Thanks.  The 2 boys are very special to me, still deciding if I'm going to keep the two girls though.  I'll see how they do in Sept and go from there.

----------


## Gail

I revamped the toad tank yesterday. Twice a year I remove all plants, moss, accessories, then fluff the dirt and set it back up again w/fresh moss. Since it's affordable from Josh's why not. After I finished, the toads gathered for an afternoon snake then went on their merry way, which translates, went to find their favorite digging spot. Morph got a little excited during the feeding and tried to do a somersault. Ended up with vitamin dust on his nose and a roach on his butt, which T.Toad was more than happy to remove.

----------


## Lynn

Hi Gail
They are wonderful 

They're silly !

Thanks for sharing.
Lynn

----------


## Gail

Out of all the non-fuzzy critters I have (garter snakes, Whites Tree Frog & AGTF) the toads are my fav.  Always have been, always will be.

----------


## Gail

Morph was the only Toad available this morning, and he's lookin' mighty fine.  I can always find Shad hangin' out on one of the rocks, and the boys........well boys will be boys.

----------


## Gail

I might have to start taking Abendnego out of the viv during feeding time.  He's starting to get that over-the-eye-fat-fold.

----------


## Jack

I like your whites, they're so cute. I was going to get one but my mum won't let me. :Mad:

----------


## Gail

Maybe you just need to convince her that keeping one, or two of these helps strengthen your responsibility skills to prepare you for adulthood.  But do this in a respective way, don't want an mad Mum.

----------


## Jack

I have tried everything. She says I have too many pets now so ill just have to wait until I leave home in a few years.

----------


## Carlos

> I might have to start taking Abendnego out of the viv during feeding time.  He's starting to get that over-the-eye-fat-fold.


Fat Abendnego is going on a diet... don't let him know  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Gail

Just a few pics of some of the gang members.
Little Ms T. Toad came up tonite looking good as ever!!


Shadrack waiting for the food dish to appear, which it didn't because one frog needs to slim down, so she was tong feed instead. Eats like a champ!
Meshack, just came down for a soak.  He's green when sleeping, turns brown when he first comes down, then greens up again.  Crazy frog.

----------


## Gail

Ok, so TJ calls me at work "at one of the sites there's a tadpole in an old kids swimming pool, what do I do?"  "What do you think?"  I asked him.  "Dump out one of your water bottles and bring it to me at work!"  Silly man.

----------


## Crystal

> Ok, so TJ calls me at work "at one of the sites there's a tadpole in an old kids swimming pool, what do I do?"  "What do you think?"  I asked him.  "Dump out one of your water bottles and bring it to me at work!"  Silly man.


What will tadpole be when it grows up?  (Besides maybe another gang member... )

----------


## Gail

Guessing a Grey TF, TJ said he's been hearing them call around that area.

----------


## Crystal

One lonely little guy... 
We have those around here, found one while mowing the lawn.  He was so teeny.  I feel like i still hear frogs calling, but i can't be sure.  There's no end to the things to be seen and heard around here.  Coyotes sound like children laughing it's oh so creepy.  
But anyway, i briefly considered discretely placing a kiddy pool in backyard but neighbors have a bird feeder adjacent to our yard so things could go bad in a hurry.
  Very neat find and that he called you about it and rescued the little fella is just the sweetest thing.

----------


## Gail

I'm thinking he (TJ) might be trying to suck-up to me so he can get more parts for his AR build. ;o)

----------


## Carlos

Shadrack looks great  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

The little bugger went from backed legged tad to nubbin tailed froglet in less than 48 hours.  I've never seen one morph so fast and my fruit flies won't be in until Monday, hopefully.  Gonna have to hit the pet shops in hopes in finding some tonite.

----------


## Gail

The little Cope's Grey TF (Hyla versicolor) is growing but has a slight defect on one back leg.  It had a kink in it's tail and I hoped that it wasn't going to cause issues, but well such is life.  It still gets around with no problem which means I might be keeping it since it's defect might be genetic instead of environmental & I don't what to put it back out in the breeding stock.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Gail!  Sorry the little froglet came out with issues.  From 1st pic it appears the foot has an awkward bent too.  Agree with you and if a defect showed in tadpole stage and continued on to froglet it's not mechanical and probably of genetic origin.  If only skin, maybe it will get better or a small snip cut followed by antibiotics could help.  But if ligaments or tendons are involved, then it will stay.  Do you see any vertebral column issues?  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

I haven't looked with the magnifying glass yet, but I don't know if the Vet would do a snip on the little thing or not, but then if it's just skin and just cosmetic, I don't care.  Like I said, it moves great around the tank with no issues and seems to be eating, though I haven't seen it eat yet.

----------


## Lynn

> I haven't looked with the magnifying glass yet, but I don't know if the Vet would do a snip on the little thing or not, but then if it's just skin and just cosmetic, I don't care.  Like I said, it moves great around the tank with no issues and seems to be eating, though I haven't seen it eat yet.


Hi Gail,
I think I would give this some time;  let him get some size on him.
Keep an eye on his leg development ( upper thigh ) , jumping etc.

He's a cutie  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Smile: . He's still cute as can be  :Smile: .

----------


## Gail

This trio waiting for the "dish of plenty" to show up.
Vern in the morning.
Meshack, he's the smallest of the trio and not as agressive in eating like the other two pigs are.  But he is the LOUDEST caller of the two males.  We have to pause the TV when he starts in.

----------


## Gail

I swear her smile got bigger when I added the warmed water to the soaking dish.

----------


## Gail

Morph in his defensive position.  When I hold the tongs to close to his face he does this, and if he gets mad enough will headbutt & charge my hand.  They crack me up.

----------


## Mmfh

You get the best poses from your frogs/toads. They are all so cute

----------


## Gail

They make it very easy.

----------


## Heather

They're so cute! I love the one of Morph, ha ha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gail

I just couldn't resist posting this pic of Shadrack.  She is such a little cutie.


There's also a new toad in the house, Southern female.  I'll post on this once she's settled in.  I got her from a reptile rescue, a young man had to turn her in since he could no longer care for her.

----------


## Carlos

> ...Vern in the morning...


It's showing nice colors  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

These are updated pics of the Lil' Bugger w/birth defect, right leg.  Eats like a champ, gets around with no issued.  It can scale the glass quickly, and is learning to adjust it's leaps and bonds.

This is Shetoad.  She is eating well and just adjusting to a new environment.  I'll have to get a rain chamber together before Spring since Rufus and Morph will both be ready for mating season.

Vera showing off her beautiful colors.  This little girl can put away from feeders.  I think she would swallow the tongs if given the chance.

----------


## Cody

Good to hear it's getting along great!


You have some awesome frogs and toads!  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Thanks, they def keep me on my toes.

----------


## Gail

Ok, two new babies now in the Hill House  :Smile: .  I'm just keeping them until the weather warms up in spring, then these will be released back into the wild.  No really, they will be released.  :Big Grin:   I hope Patty will chime in on this and can give you the story behind these two little ones.

----------


## Mmfh

I think it is amazing how they can adapt if they are born with a handicap or deformity.

----------


## Gail

I got a good look w/the magnifying glass today and noticed that one of the new little ones has an under-bite and has an extended throat like males do when they call.
Sometimes it's pretty extreme, other times not so much. Not sure if this is genetics or environmental, guess time will tell. Both are eating well, soaking & pooping.........so far so good except for the obvious outward appearance.

----------


## Carlos

Poor little guy; now you have two special needs frogs  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

My hope is it's a reversible thing using calcium/vitamins supplements.  I didn't even think to ask if the previous keeper used them so I've sent out an e-mail to her today.  I didn't plan on it, but it looks like I'll be setting up my Exo Terra 18x18x24 for Grays now. Good thing I'm well stocked on supplies.

----------


## Gail

Meshack checking out the new Magnatural small hide
Morph enjoyed the new piece of cork bark in the toad viv.
Morph just cracks me up.
Shadrack has claimed this as her sleeping spot.  It's big enough that all three can sqeeze into it, but I might get the next size up.  I purchased the large one, which is way to big for the frogs, but the snakes enjoy it.

----------


## Gail

Ok, revamped the Whites Tree Frog tank over the past few days and finally completed this.  This will be much easier to clean and tear down when needed.   I've done away with the real plants and went with all fake ones.  Bottom is a layer of hydro balls, spagnum moss & topped off with coco fiber mat.  I love being able to let feeders run loose and watching the frogs stalk their dinner.  They also have several places to sleep during the day now and hope they enjoy their new vamped home as much as I enjoy having them.





This was the tank prior, now it looks kinda bare.

----------


## Heather

Looks great! I love the remodel  :Smile: .

----------


## Gail

The only "issue" is I don't see them now, so many places for them to tuck into and get outta sight. I guess that makes for happy frogs but not-so-happy frog watcher. Tell tale signs that they've been out at night is the poop in the water dish, and small pieces of sphagnum moss dragged outta the hides. I'm trying to find some shag moss to tuck into the hides, seems everyone is either out, or shipping is outrageous.

----------


## Heather

I do think they'll be happy  :Smile: .

Yes, I've had trouble finding java moss also.

----------


## Gail

Josh's use to carry this, but I recv'd an e-mail back saying they won't be restocking this item.  Figures.  :Embarrassment: /

----------


## Heather

Black jungle does too, but they've been out if it online. They bring it to the reptile shows.

----------


## Gail

I found a seller on Esty, and it's frog save. Yeah for me.  Now if I can find the one big perfect piece of driftwood.  I need to visit my sister, she lives on Camano Island in WA and the driftwood is amazing out there.

----------


## Heather

Awesome!

----------


## Gail

Update on the baby Grey's. The one with the extended throat was euthanized on Friday. It became very bloated and it's breathing stained and seemed to “gasp” for air. It was getting progressively worse with each day. Now the other one is doing great, even started eating pinhead crickets from the tongs. Lil' Bugger is also doing great and slowly growing.



This is Morph doing his "dog show" pose.

----------


## Heather

Sorry to hear the one had trouble  :Frown: . 

They look great! So darn cute!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gail

If only we could save them all.

----------


## Gail

Since the WTF make-over it takes a little longer for a head count since they have more places to tuck into now.  I finally found Meshack blending in with his surroundings.  Also I love the Magnatural hides, I have all three sizes plus two of the large shelves.

----------


## Gail

Rufus decided to grace me with his presence yesterday.  Came up, ate a couple of butter worms, not just sitting in the substrate with his head pokin' out.  I'm sure he's not done with his winter sleep yet, but I'll take any moments I can get.

----------


## Heather

They're all adorable!

----------


## Lynn

This is a wonderful thread!
You're a good frogger, Gail  :Smile: 
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Gail

This is either T.Toad or Runway, can't tell unless they are side by side. Either way, both of these females are going to be released come spring. They are 2012 spring toadlets that I've kept, but they do not do well in captivity, spending 98% of their time burrowed under the substrate. Last winter they were underground for a steady 7 months and when they came up they ate anything and everything that moved in front of them.

----------


## Gail

POOL PARTY!!!!

They love it when I warm up the water.

----------


## Gail

Morph's the only toad above ground right now, and actually he doesn't burrow at all, just hangs above ground soaking & eating, and doing what toads do best........sitting. The dude has got some thick arms on him with attitude to boot! Maybe I should rename his Arnold.

----------


## Heather

Gail, you're the toad princess! Yours are awesome!  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

LOL........thanks..............I think?  :Big Grin: 


> Gail, you're the toad princess! Yours are awesome!

----------


## Heather

Lol! It's a compliment indeed  :Smile: .

----------


## Crystal

> LOL........thanks..............I think?


I think being called the toad anything, like queen or princess or lady, girl, etc, can sound like an insult.  Anywhere but frog forum.  I've been called the crazy toad lady on Fb, but I definitely took it as a compliment.  Sounds like they're saying we look like toads, but mine are so cute, I wouldn't mind if I did.  If only they would smile more (or at all).

----------


## Gail

One year ago I came home with 3 sickly little frogs from a pet store, two were the size of lima beans.








And today I have three healthy frogs that bring me tons of happiness.

----------


## Carlos

Your White's look very nice Gail  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

Thanks, they are a blast to have as froggy friends.

----------


## Heather

I remember the days! And they look wonderful  :Smile: .  You're a great frog/toad mom!

----------


## Gail

This is an updated pic of the little one that was given to me because the family didin't think they could care for it.  Growing like a weed with tons of personality. I'll most likely release it when the weather warms up........or maybe not.

----------


## Gail

It's not easy living with vanity frogs.

----------


## Gail

WOOT WOOT!! Rufus graced me with his presence last night and still there this morning. I LOVE TOADS!!!

----------


## Carlos

Rufus looks great Gail  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

He's a little thin, but then Fowlers are slimmer than American or Southern toads.  He's not taken any food yet, but I'm not worried, this is how he works and he may be holding out for wax worms, his favorite.


> Rufus looks great Gail  !

----------


## Heather

So cute! I just love them  :Smile: .

----------


## Gail

Got home from work and the neighbor came over with some adult roaches for my WTF's that are to big for her Cope's. I told her Rufus was up but something seemed a little off. We went over to the viv and we found him dead. Sucks, I know, but I look at it this way........ he had 3 years in captivity with fresh water and a full belly. His body showed no sigh of illness or injury so not sure what happened. Debating if I should dig up the other 4 or just let them be and see what time brings me. I told my neighbor and husband that I'm not going to be getting any more toads, since this burrowing thing is not fun. If anything, I'll catch babies in the spring, raise them up over the summer, then release them in the fall. This way I still get a toad fix, plus this will give them a better chance of survival, and don't have the frustration of disappearing for months on end. I know I could just remove about 3 inches of substrate, but would the toads be happy if they can't burrow. I dunno, just a thought.

----------


## Carlos

I'm very sorry for Rufus death Gail  :Frown:  !  Forum has lost a lot of frogs and toads the last couple of weeks  :Mad:  .

----------


## Heather

Oh no  :Frown: . I'm sorry to hear that. It's hard to know for sure why without a necropsy. It's so sad when we lose them. Twigs passed recently of a cloaca prolapse  :Frown: . Hugs to you for all of your amazing care!

----------


## Treesniffer

His quality of life was exceptional. The idea of catch and release restores nature. Rufus will always be remembered.

----------


## Lynn

I'm so sorry Gail,  :Frown:

----------


## Gail

Thanks guys. I made a short video IMO of Rufus. I didn't think I would, but I acutally shed tears doing this. I'll miss my little Rufus more than I thought I would.
IMO of Rufus the toad - YouTube

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Soo sorry for your loss, I like the idea of Bolstering the population, They couldn't have a better keeper.

----------


## Gail

thanks  :Smile: 


> Soo sorry for your loss, I like the idea of Bolstering the population, They couldn't have a better keeper.

----------


## Gail

Well yesterday I moved the two babies into the vertical 10 gallon.  This will help determine if they are keepers or not.  If they do the constant "let me out" thing by always being huddled up on the very top they will gain their fredom in the spring. Otherwise I might, just might set up the exo terra 18x18x24.  Just don't know where I would put it.


And just a few shots of Shadrack


and last but not least Vera & Vern

----------


## Heather

He's so cute!

----------


## Heather

It's funny how we learn to adore them as they respond to us. They start out as cute little creatures. Then they react to us and learn to tolerate us. Then they learn our presence and come to us for food. Then they are there to greet us. The more they seem to need us, as individuals, the closer to them we become. I think as nurturers we love when we connect with animals. This is how we bond with them  :Smile: . It's a good thing... It allows us to provide for them and have a sense of happiness in return  :Smile: . Caring nurturers  :Smile: . 

Rufus was a cutie! You gave him great care! I'm sure he loved his home, his buddies, and all that you gave him  :Smile: . 

I'm sorry for the loss of him. He will remain in your finest memories. Big hugs!!! I still miss Twigs too  :Frown: .

----------


## ravensgirl

Lovely!

----------


## Gail

That's my girl Vera.  This is where she likes to soak and it's also her toilet.

----------


## Gail

Toads, toads & more toads.  I went ahead and removed 2 to 3 inch of substrate, added more hides, so far, so good.  This leave approx 2 inch which gives them enough to cover about 1/2 their back side, but not enough for them to go under completely.  All four toads are in great shape, ate last night and this morning, and have been picking out their spots to hunker down in during the day.

----------


## Crystal

Saw your signature change and didn't want to read it.  You know my heart's with you.  Can't watch video yet.  Still happy to see updates on others. Went to Petco and awww'd at tree frogs and thought of you.

----------


## Gail

Crystal, you should watch it.  Half of it is when Rufus and Rosie were babies and I would tong feed them.  It's really not sad since Rufus always made me laugh. I knew when I took on all my charges that they would pass in time, just another part of this wonderful thing we call life.

----------


## Gail

Morph standing guard, as if to say "none shall pass".  He and two ladies hang out in this hide.  Runway stays on the other side of the viv, she'll be released when the weather warms up.

Vern has found his new hide-out, at least he THINKS he's hiding.

----------


## Gail

Shadrack, she is one drop dead sexy frog!!

----------


## Gail

The 2 babies, 2nd one is the tad I raised, Shad & Mesh (3 pics) SheToad decided it was time to eat along with T.Toad & Morph.

----------


## Gail



----------


## Gwen

The B.Lats that you gave me aren't being eaten by my babies so I'm biting the bullet (HARD) and ordering 1000 teeny Blats from feedersource.com. Do they come contained in a cup or free roaming in the mailing box (like crickets)? If they are not contained (and assuming I haven't passed out), how would I transfer them to a container?

----------


## Gail

I THINK they come in a small container taped shut, but not sure.  You can email Nathan on that.  I usually open the box over a large plastic tub and just dump them in so I can sort out the "packing" pieces from the "feeders" before they go into their bin.


> The B.Lats that you gave me aren't being eaten by my babies so I'm biting the bullet (HARD) and ordering 1000 teeny Blats from feedersource.com. Do they come contained in a cup or free roaming in the mailing box (like crickets)? If they are not contained (and assuming I haven't passed out), how would I transfer them to a container?

----------


## Heather

> 


Ha ha!!! Cute!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

> The 2 babies, 2nd one is the tad I raised, Shad &amp; Mesh (3 pics) SheToad decided it was time to eat along with T.Toad &amp; Morph.


I just love your toads  :Smile: . They're adorable!

----------


## Gail

So Heather, when are you going to become a keeper of the toads?  They will ALWAYS be my favorite non-fuzzy creature.

----------


## Heather

I loved my toads in the past  :Smile: . I raised and let the little cuties go. They were fun to raise. Golly, I'm not sure. I currently have a frog zoo of 15, lol  :Wink: . I might have to live vicariously through your posts and photos, ha ha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gail

SheToad looking more like a Pacman frog than a Southern toad



99% complete on Vern & Vera's 18x18x24.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Is that runway?
that is one proud looking toad.

----------


## Gail

Oh no, Runway is no where near that big, and Ruway & T.Toad are Fowlers,  That's SheToad, she's a Southern.  I got her from a reptile rescue at the last show attended.  A little boy could no longer keep her so he turned her into the local reptile rescue.  I asked them why they just didn't release her in their backyard?  He said they did, but she wouldn't leave so they put her up for adoption.  


> Is that runway?
> that is one proud looking toad.

----------


## Gail

I plopped some small butterworms on the rock outside the cork hide and T.Toad came out.  So when she tucked back it I had to see who else was under there.
Left to right is T.Toad, SheToad and Morph on the right.  Runway still underground.  :Frown:

----------


## Gail

Always tweaking the WTF home.  Meshack up in the basking area, Abendego chillin' on the stump, Shadrack deep in the forest trying to sleep.

----------


## Gail

This evening I found the boys as they were just coming out of their sleeping spots.  Such handsome boys they are.


This is BG (baby grey) the little one that was turned over to me from the little girls tadpole science project.  Growing and doing well.  Li'l Bugger is also doing great even with the birth defect. Not much of a hopper but can scoot up the glass sides with no issues.

----------


## Gail

Morph just being a Southern Toad.  He's sooo mysterious. 

Vera checking out the new digs.

----------


## Gail

Different soul windows.

----------


## Treesniffer

> Different soul windows.



Gail - You've grasped their souls in these exquisite photos. I can't pull away.

----------


## Gail

Last night I was looking all over the viv for Vern.  It's only an 18x18x24 where could he be???  He thought he was hiding.

----------


## Gail

I woke up Meshack while I was cleaing the tank today. He gave me that "what the c-r-a-p are you doing" look. He cracks me up.

----------


## Carlos

Very nice pics Gail  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

Thanks Carlos.   I've learned to make sure battery is charged and on me at all times.  With my crew you just never know when that great pose will happen.

----------


## Gail

These are the two little Greys I'm still tending to. Both are doing great and I've decided I'm not going to keep them so I hope to find a great home for them. Lil' Bugger w/the leg defect cannot be released since it wouldn't be able to flee from a predator, but this little one is a climbing champion! The other one, I've named BG (baby grey) is from the young lady and her science project tad to frog. This one would do great in the wild, but if I can find someone responsible enough to tend to it's every need I'll place it in captivity. Both of them are good eaters and will feed from the tongs.

----------


## Gwen

Me! Me! Ooh pick me!!!! My 3 baby greys would love to have them join in the party!

----------


## Gail

So is being a frog hoarder on your bucket list?  :Big Grin:   Just let me know when, and I have the PERFECT water dish for babies.  I’ll bring along some tiny “feeders” also.



> Me! Me! Ooh pick me!!!! My 3 baby greys would love to have them join in the party!

----------

mapdoggis

----------


## Gail

I went to the Repticon in Charlotte NC yesterday with the intent of picking up the 36” light hood for the WTF viv, which I did. But also came home with this new addition. I've never seen one marked like this, and since it's CB I just couldn't resist for just $35.00. I didn't get the business card, but I see him at all the shows and I'm sure others will know him also. He's the Irish guy a.k.a. Limey Bastard.   Anyway, once I got her, I hope if I keep calling it her it will be a her, settled in, she downed 4 small roaches without hesitation.

----------


## Gail

I just find this interesting how when Shad needs to poop she takes this position and will also hang her butt over the edge of the wood, cork bark or whatever as if to prevent it from touching her.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

If you have not already chosen a name for this one I have a suggestion Domino.





> I went to the Repticon in Charlotte NC yesterday with the intent of picking up the 36” light hood for the WTF viv, which I did. But also came home with this new addition. I've never seen one marked like this, and since it's CB I just couldn't resist for just $35.00. I didn't get the business card, but I see him at all the shows and I'm sure others will know him also. He's the Irish guy a.k.a. Limey Bastard.   Anyway, once I got her, I hope if I keep calling it her it will be a her, settled in, she downed 4 small roaches without hesitation.

----------


## Gail

Because one leads to another, and another, and another..........

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

That's one way to interpret it.
It was actually in reference to a Domino game peace with the white dots.

----------


## CatherineM

I have seen some lovely pictures "green tree frogs"  with white stops but have yet to see one in person.

Green Tree Frog - Australian Wildlife Conservancy

The link below has some beautiful frogs with white spots.

http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Litoria/caerulea/

----------


## Gail

My other 3 all have white spots, but on her it's the white lines on her legs that really got my attention. And she also has a white mustache to boot!!

----------


## CatherineM

Any chance it a white-lipped tree frog or giant tree frog?

Giant Tree Frog or White-lipped Tree Frog | ClimateWatch

----------


## Gail

No, it's def a captive breed White's.

----------

CatherineM

----------


## Gail

Here we go again. The neighbor has tads in the rain tubs again. This year it's Upland Chorus Frogs. Once they have their back legs I might take a few. I figure I've got a few weeks to read up on these guys.  That's her finger along side them for size comparison.



Now if you knew my neighbor she is quite unique with a heart of gold. Back in the spring/summer of 2011 is when we started our froggy adventures and she kept 3 of the Copes Grey Tree Frogs and her's are spoiled rotten, 2 females, 1 male. Ok, so she plays this frog calling CD and I just thought this email from her was hilarious. 


“Bess doesn't want Bede as a mate, she wants the male on the CD. She's about to push through the screen. She will dig under the soil, return to the side glass and push on it all the way around, then return to the screen. She seems very agitated right now. It is so obvious she want the CD frog. Oh well, we all fell in love with a singer on a CD (or record) sometime.”

----------


## Gail

Thursday night I noticed this white spot on Vera's back and it just didn't look right. So I pulled her out and got the magnifying glass and sure enough this little white spot was raised, NOT normal. So I took her into the Vet yesterday and sucked it up and dropped some fund-age for the little girl. They first numbed the area then did a scrape to culture it. It came back with bacterial and fungal organisms so she gave me some SSD cream to apply daily until it's gone. So now trying to figure out HOW this happened since I keep the viv clean, the plants were all “safe” before they were put in, change water at least once a day and the temps and humidity have been the same as the other tank, no changes so what happened. Turns out, and I didn't know this, that wild caught moths carry bacterial AND fungal components. That's it, no more wild caught anything for ANYONE!! They'll just have to be happy with roaches, crickets, wax & butter worms. I've tried raising wax worm moths in the past with no luck.

----------


## Heather

Great catch, Gail! And quick acting! 

You may have to strip down your tank floor/ substrate. Keep it bare til she heals.

----------


## Gail

The Vet didn’t seem concerned about the viv or the need to quarantine. She also said it was a slightly bacterial issue so I might have caught it early.  She also said to just keep an eye on Vern and if he develops any white spots to treat in the same manner.  One thing that makes it easier is that they use separate water sources.  She uses the bromeliad he uses the water dish.  I wonder if one of those hand help lights that are suppose to kill bacterial would help.

----------


## Gail

After two beers with chips and hummus me and the neighbor found a name for her.  Taliah (Tah-lee-ah) which is Hebrew "dew from God".


> My other 3 all have white spots, but on her it's the white lines on her legs that really got my attention. And she also has a white mustache to boot!!

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Smile: .

You can drop a drop of SSD in their water bowls for a soak during the day, if needed.

----------


## Gail

Thanks for the info.  Also the spot has already gone down and is more flush with the skin now.   :Frog Smile:   Vera is such a sweet little girl.  She just sits in my hand while I clean off the old, dry the area then reapply with no issues.  Some times she'll turn her head & look at me as if to say "are you about done!".


> Awe .
> 
> You can drop a drop of SSD in their water bowls for a soak during the day, if needed.

----------


## Gail

There's this one spot that She-Toad and Morph are always competing for. I guess they decided it was big enough for both of them........at least for now it is.

----------


## Gail

I think his self-esteem might be a little too high.

----------


## Lynn

Funny! 
He's adorable! 
Looks like he was talking to himself , too   :Love Heart:

----------


## Carlos

> ...Turns out, and I didn't know this, that wild caught moths carry bacterial AND fungal components....


That is the reason (plus pesticides) myself do not feed anything from the wild.  Your toads and frogs still look great Gail  :Smile:  .

----------


## Gail

Well I had a nice surprise this morning.  Runway popped up. I think she's been underground since Oct!!  I was going to release her, but now I can't tell the difference between her and T.Toad *sigh*
1. Morph
2 & 3 Runway & T.Toad or T.Toad & Runway
4. SheToad

----------


## Gail

Thanks Carlos.  I hate it for the AGTF since they LOVE moths.  I've tried raising wax worms into moths but that was a bust.


> That is the reason (plus pesticides) myself do not feed anything from the wild. Your toads and frogs still look great Gail  .

----------

Mentat

----------


## Gail

Runway has been making up for being underground for 7 months, eating wise that is.  When the flat stone is removed a wonderful white dish filled with red runner goodness appears.  She hangs close by in anticipation of it's arrival.  Crazy toad.

----------


## Gail

Turns out my Taliah has a voice, and a big voice. So I'm gonna call him Tally or I just might change them all to Eni Meni Mini Moe. I really don't think they care as long as the food dish shows up every other night.

----------


## Gail

I couldn't figure out how the humidity got so high......







Then I saw Vern had his butt wrapped around the probe.

----------


## Gail

The count is now at 28 as of right now at this time. Upland Chorus Frogs in the 20 gallon planted tank. Since I moved them from morphing stage to froglet I haven't seen a one. Plan is to get them started eating and release them with fat bellies.

----------


## Gail

Here are two more Upland Chorus Frogs. 
This is where the tads live
And just one drop dead sexy toad...........Morph my male Southern Toad.

----------


## Gail

Two of the little babies.  These Upland Chorus froglets are very entertaining at feeding time.  This was taken this morning just before the lights went on.

----------


## Gail

The releasing of the baby Upland Chorus frogs has begone.  Today 6 can call our back yard home.  I just hope that I've been able in increase their survival rate by a little %.

----------


## Amy

> I couldn't figure out how the humidity got so high......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw Vern had his butt wrapped around the probe.




That's seriously awesome!






> The releasing of the baby Upland Chorus frogs has begone.  Today 6 can call our back yard home.  I just hope that I've been able in increase their survival rate by a little %.



Great job with the babies!  Hope you're hearing tons of calling soon!

----------


## Gail

Thanks, but the calling on the Chorus frogs has stopped,that is until next year!  Now the Cope's are calling.

----------


## Gail

Meshack just waking up but callin' like a mad man.
Shadrack in the middle of a shed. I call this one "How Mondays make me feel".
T.Toad hangin' out in her fav spot.
Morph, well he's just being Morph.
And Runway hanging out waiting for the roach bowl to appear. She doesn't miss any meals, might have to get a her on a tread mill or get her one of those hamster balls.

----------


## Gail

Released 3 more today into the back yard, that makes 28 so far. I started out with 50-53 morphing tads and there's still more in the viv and two in the water tub outside. They are shy little ones, so not sure how many are still in there. All I know is I see lots of little poops.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gail

Usually pics of these are nice slim looking green beauties.  Vern is more like a stuffed sausage, this girls LOVES to eat!

----------


## Amy

Funny!!

----------


## Gail

#49 was released this morning.  I hope this is the last one.  I hadn't seen any frogs or poop in the viv so I figured they were all gone, but then late last night I spotted this one peaking over a log.  I had still kept ff in the viv, just in case, happy I did so.

----------


## Heather

They look great! Nice parenting  :Wink: .

----------


## Gail

Thanks, but I'll be happy when they are gone. Ever year I say NO MORE TADS!!  But then the neighbor ends up with some kind of frog or toad breeding in the water tubs, and you all know what happens then.  


> They look great! Nice parenting .

----------


## Heather

Sure do, lol  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Went to the Columbia SC show just for "supplies". I should've known better. But then I HAD to rescue at lease 2 little Southern Toads!! They're being purchased as snake food. 

Toad #1


Toad #2

----------


## Lynn

Gail, 
Oh.....boy...they hit the honey pot ! 

You know, I was just strolling through all of the nice photos here on "_The Gang_" thread.
BTW Post # 301 is very funny  :Big Grin: 

I'm sure you realize that this thread has 153 likes - WOW !

Don't forget to let us know when they are ready to model for their facebook debut !

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Gail

The "likes" really don't surprise me.  There's power in the toad, they are irresistible.  And as for the additions, they are still in "she's gonna eat me mode" and are staying hidden for now.  This is why I prefer to raise my frogs and toads from tads, it helps lessen this stress period.


> Gail, 
> Oh.....boy...they hit the honey pot ! 
> 
> You know, I was just strolling through all of the nice photos here on "_The Gang_" thread.
> BTW Post # 301 is very funny 
> 
> I'm sure you realize that this thread has 153 likes - WOW !
> 
> Don't forget to let us know when they are ready to model for their facebook debut !

----------


## Lynn

Can't wait to see them ---- _when they're ready_ 
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Gail

Patches has the "bowl" thing figured out.  No sign of Freckles, still adjusting to new home.

----------


## Gail

Freckles finally figured out the feeding dish.  Good toad, good toad.  I moved them to a smaller 10 gallon and they seem less stressed and more active. 


Morph seems to enjoy having the place to himself, but then he is a toad so it doesn't take much to keep him content.



My WTF Army 1 girl 3 boys, so since I'm boy heavy my neighbor is going to take Meshack, he's the chocolate one in the mix of mint, and also the smallest.  It's amazing how they change their colors according to mood, temps and such.

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for all updates and your White's look great Gail  :Smile:  !  Since your Toads are wild caught; have you ever tested them for Chytrid?  Asking because a member just recently had his whole collection possibly exposed due to some new stock.

----------


## Gail

No I haven't, never even crossed my mind.  Is this a simple Vet test? 


> Thanks for all updates and your White's look great Gail  !  Since your Toads are wild caught; have you ever tested them for Chytrid?  Asking because a member just recently had his whole collection possibly exposed due to some new stock.

----------


## Carlos

Not sure a local vet can do it.  This and other labs can:  RAL - Test : Reptile.

----------


## Gail

I called my vet and they'll get back with me on testing.  I don't even know where they came from.

----------


## Gail

I did get a quote back for testing and it's $175 per animal.  Since it's been well over 21 days I'm pretty sure these guys/gals aren't infected. All the more reason not to get W/C anything.  Sad, but I guess I won't be rescuing anymore toads sold as food.


> I called my vet and they'll get back with me on testing. I don't even know where they came from.

----------


## Gail

Vera is not only PHAT but also getting fat!!!



I think I'm gonna stop tong feeding her and let her come to the dish instead.

----------


## Lynn

> Vera is not only PHAT but also getting fat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna stop tong feeding her and let her come to the dish instead.


She looks GREAT, Gail
What a sweet face  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Not sure WHAT Tally was thinking!!  He's not even a year old, and it looks more like a piggy back ride than amplexus.  Shad went underwater w/him on her back and took her back legs and flipped him off!  I so wish I video taped it, it was amazing!!



Freckles and Patches have moved into the Morphs kingdom, and I always check all the tanks before heading upstairs for the night.  When I saw this I ran down the hall to grab the camera and was happy to find Freckles still there.  I guess a toad on your back is better than a monkey.

Also since I've moved the two little ones in w/Morph they are out more.  Morph doesn't burrow, he sits on his throne under the fake leaves.  I hope the other two learn that there is safety in the kingdom and that there is no need to burrow.

----------


## Amy

You have some busy frogs!

----------


## Gail

Yes I do, and they keep me hoppin'. (snicker snicker)

----------


## Heather

Oh my gosh! Your toads are so funny  :Smile: .

----------


## Gail

Morph, my 2 yearold male Southern Toad (Bufo terrestris) thinks he's a climbing toad. Silly toad. I was checking out the tank and thought it odd that he burrowed since he hasn't done that in months. When not in the water dish or hunting roaches, he usually sits on his cork bark throne, so when I saw him up on top of the cork bark I busted out laughing. The back is sloped so he CAN climb it, but it was just such a surprise to see him there.

----------


## Gail

*FOR SALE*  I'm selling my Whites Tree Frog viv w/the 4 frogs. I'm posting it here first since many of you already know these guys and know that they are healthy and in great shape. But most importantly, I trust you guys. Why am I doing this? I just don't see them much. Since I'm working 5 days a week, up at the crack of dawn and in bed shortly after sunset there is little interaction with them. So, I'm asking for $500.00 for the whole kit-n-kaboodle. This includes everything you see.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

OH God I would love to come and get them right now!!!
But my wife will never let me since she would be the one to feed them when I am away. And lately I have been away a lot. 

Good luck. 
I know it is hard to do this.  I know.  yes this 47year old man cried his eyes out after rehoming the 3 whites I had.  But  I know it was better for them.

----------


## Amy

Awww good luck on the sale, Gail.  You're a wonderful frog mum but I understand just having too much going on to spend time with them.  I hope they find a wonderful home!

----------


## Gail

I thought about donating them to the nature science center, but they're more about the educational purpose, not the love of frogs.  It's gonna take some time, but I need to make sure they are in a safe place.

----------


## Logan

I like the picture of Morph on his Toad tower! Lola has a mushroom ledge in her tank, and one day I found her contently sitting atop it! I have no clue how she got up there.

----------


## Heather

Awe... I'd take them for you, but I just have so many projects right now. How much are you asking for them? You can shoot me a pm?

----------


## Gail

I want to sell the whole thing, everything in the video for $500. And I understand about have to many things going on at one time.


> Awe... I'd take them for you, but I just have so many projects right now. How much are you asking for them? You can shoot me a pm?

----------


## Heather

That's a great price!

----------


## Gail

I know, and it kills me to let it go for this, but well, you know.  A gals gotta do, what a gals, gotta do.  I think the hardest part is finding someone who will tend to their needs according to my guide lines.  This isn't a "gotta get them out" situation, more like I really don't have time to enjoy them but I'll tend to their every needs in the mean time.


> That's a great price!

----------


## Randy

i really like your toads, toads are my favorites .i let my toads go this year .

----------


## The Whites

So sad! They had the best owner!

----------


## Gail

Since the weather has turned colder I've gone from feeding ever other day to every third day.....this was day three and he was waiting on dinner.

----------


## Heather

Ha ha!!! So cute!

----------


## Gail

Morph is a real hoot.  Also good news is I found a great home for the WTF's.  The new family has experience with WTF & they are also taking the viv they are in.  The whole family came over and the little three year old girl was sooo good with them.  She put on the gloves and didn't try to grab or squeeze them, she just loved having them sit on her hand and climb up her arm, it was really cute.  They go to their new home Feb 8th.

----------


## Heather

Congrats!

----------


## Amy

Congrats!  I'm glad they are going to a great home  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Gail, are Freckles and Patches Bufo americanus? Or fowleri?

That is so cute!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gail

I have a pair of Fowlers toads that are going to make GREAT captive toads. I kept them over the winter because they were so tiny in late fall and I wanted to make sure they would make it over the winter.  Since they are doing so well I thought I would see if anyone LOCAL is interested in keeping them.  I will only rehome them to someone with experience in keeping native toads of the US.  If you want pics I can post them later.

----------


## Heather

Gail, I just love your frogs and toads  :Smile: . I always enjoy seeing your photos!  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

I'm having problems uploading pic.  I keep getting the message "this is not a valid image file" *sigh* 


> Gail, I just love your frogs and toads . I always enjoy seeing your photos!

----------


## Lynn

Sorry... It's broken  :Frown:

----------


## Gail

sadness.  Guess I'll have to post them on FB.

----------


## k5MOW

Great pictures and great looking frogs. 

Roger

----------


## Gail

Sad news.  Morph passed away Friday.  He was acting a little off on Wed but I wasn't concerned since he was eating and pretty much acting normal.  I came home from work on Friday and we was gone.  Nothing appeared physically wrong with him so I'm not sure what happened.  All I know is that he lived a good life for 3.5 years.

----------


## Xavier

Sorry to hear it :Frown:

----------

